# HD Upgrade with MRV option



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Duke3K said:


> DirecTV is taking orders on the new units.
> 
> I just ordered my MRV HD upgrade from Directv Customer Service. I'm getting (1) HR24 (1) H24 and the MRV setup. It's going to be installed tommorow. As you guys have said if you specify that you want MRV - they will guarantee that it will be the HR24/H24 units but you have to do MRV meaining you are upgrading at least two of your recievers.
> 
> I live in Denver - so I guess I'm one of the lucky ones for a change.


Did they give you any kind of special pricing?


----------



## Duke3K (Mar 4, 2010)

No Special Pricing...But then I didn't push them on it either....

HR24 -$199
H24 -$99
MRV option $99


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Duke3K said:


> No Special Pricing...But then I didn't push them on it either....
> 
> HR24 -$199
> H24 -$99
> *MRV option $99*


"ouch"


----------



## Duke3K (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not too concerned about the price - it's the same price as what I would have had to pay for the now 'old' HR23/H21 units. 

I upgraded my all my A/V gear to HD last year EXCEPT for my Directv units - so I have been running my ancient DirectV TIVO Standard def. units for the past year into my $4000 HD system - waiting for new directv tivo "unicorn" to appear and frankly got tired of waiting.

Duke


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "ouch"


This probably needs to get split off into a separate discussion, but "ouch" indeed. Does that include MRV'ing for any other HR2x boxes in the house (in other words, extra DECA modules), or are the only MRV-compatible boxes in your house going to be the one HR24 and one H24?


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

$99 dollars??? WOW

If using Hx24's what extra would you need to do MRV?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> This probably needs to get split off into a separate discussion, but "ouch" indeed. Does that include MRV'ing for any other HR2x boxes in the house (in other words, extra DECA modules), or are the only MRV-compatible boxes in your house going to be the one HR24 and one H24?


Kind of think the system hasn't been fully tweaked yet, as this seems to be the DECA upgrade [$99] to a existing system. SWM + DECA + receiver swaps.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

all mrv upgrade will be 99 I bet even if its only a deca install. those w/o swm wil get swm, those with it will pay same price to cover costs of customers that need swm.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> $99 dollars??? WOW
> 
> If using Hx24's what extra would you need to do MRV?


"One DECA" to bridge over to your LAN for internet.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

$99 to get non swm receivers swapped out to SWM, add a SWM, and provide a DECA?

Not that big of an ouch really. A Wireless adapter is $79.99.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> $99 to get non swm receivers swapped out to SWM, add a SWM, and provide a DECA?
> 
> Not that big of an ouch really. A Wireless adapter is $79.99.


for those that need this its a great deal. for those already on swm...not so much..


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds reasonable to me and I just wish I could sign up now for the MRV Upgrade with 2 HR24s.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Considering the cost of setting up a network, wired or wireless...99 bux is not that bad of a price. I would assume this would also go under the protection plan, if applicable. 

I know what it cost me to wire my entire house, and I can assure you it was more than $99. :eek2:


----------



## Duke3K (Mar 4, 2010)

LameLefty said:


> or are the only MRV-compatible boxes in your house going to be the one HR24 and one H24?


Correct. The only MRV-compatible boxes that I will have will be the one HR24 and H24... I do have one remaining old Philips Direct TIVO Standard def box which it is not MRV capable - unless hacked - but wouldnt be compatible anyway.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Duke3K said:


> Correct. The only MRV-compatible boxes that I will have will be the one HR24 and H24... I do have one remaining old Philips Direct TIVO Standard def box which it is not MRV capable - unless hacked - but wouldnt be compatible anyway.


Are you keeping the Philips active? If yes just curious if they're going to give you a SWiM8 switch so you can connect it or replace it with a R16.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, if Directv will get a tech to come out and replace my two SWM8's (*) for an SWM16 and provide me the four additional DECA modules I need for $99, that's grand. Otherwise . . . not so much. 

(*) And let me keep them of course, since I own them both.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

LameLefty said:


> Well, if Directv will get a tech to come out and replace my two SWM8's (*) for an SWM16 and provide me the four additional DECA modules I need for $99, that's grand. Otherwise . . . not so much.
> 
> (*) And let me keep them of course, since I own them both.


If that's how that works I'm in, could make the money back my selling my two SWiM8's on flea bay.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

RAD said:


> If that's how that works I'm in, could make the money back my selling my two SWiM8's on flea bay.


Oh yeah, easy.


----------



## Duke3K (Mar 4, 2010)

RAD said:


> Are you keeping the Philips active? If yes just curious if they're going to give you a SWiM8 switch so you can connect it or replace it with a R16.


I am keeping the Phillips active - but it's on it's own dish out by my hobby building (we are on 2 acres) so it's not an issue . It's not connected to the main house cable plant.

The interesting part about that old Phillips Tivo unit though is that the Service rep said that the only additional cost on my monthy bill will be the $10/month for the HD service. My DVR monthly cost is already covered by my monthy Tivo cost that I have been paying for years - at least that's what I thought I heard.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm starting to think like the OP: Maybe I shouldn't wait for the TiVo "unicorn" ... If only the 50-SL limit would be lifted on the HR24, since it's fast enough to not get bogged down by SL processing.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

I have 7 HD receivers, 4 of them are DVR. Does this imply that I could get all of them networked with a SWM setup for $99?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> I have 7 HD receivers, 4 of them are DVR. Does this imply that I could get all of them networked with a SWM setup for $99?


The upgrade package has yet to be in place, but from what I've heard, the $99 fee would and in your case be a great deal.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Duke3K said:


> My DVR monthly cost is already covered by my monthy Tivo cost that I have been paying for years - at least that's what I thought I heard.


Correct. D* no longer has a tivo fee. It's a DVR fee and covers all DVR's.


----------



## qcsatguy (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm curious, Duke3K, do you have swm already?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Duke3K said:


> No Special Pricing...But then I didn't push them on it either....
> 
> HR24 -$199
> H24 -$99
> MRV option $99


I'm curious to hear more about the specific details of your situation. What specifically is getting upgraded? What boxes are you upgrading from and how many total boxes do you have on the account? Do you have SWM or legacy now?

Since the DECA is built-in to your boxes the MRV option would seem to really be a "SWM upgrade" fee (unless you have SWM already; then ouch indeed...)

The biggest question I have is what happens if you drop MRV and your HR24 dies in the future? Without MRV on the account will they ship you an older receiver?


----------



## Duke3K (Mar 4, 2010)

qcsatguy said:


> I'm curious, Duke3K, do you have swm already?


Nope. For my current Standard Def. setup I've got a Dual LNB feed (two sat cables) going to a multiswitch - that currently feeds two seperate SD DirectTv Tivo dual tuner units (ones a hughes & ones a Phillips).

The rep said for my HR24/H24 upgrade - they were going to need to put in a New Dish and that it will have a SWM LNB not a SWiM8 feeding off of the New Dish.

Duke

[added] In case your not catching on I've got a really really old setup - I bought my original Directv Tivo units like - i can hardly remember 9 years ago. I've replaced two of them from ebay (when it was safe to do that) when the tuners wen't out. I've upgraded the hard drives like twice and hacked them once... and they are really really old now....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Duke3K said:


> Nope. For my current Standard Def. setup I've got a Dual LNB feed (two sat cables) going to a multiswitch - that currently feeds two seperate SD DirectTv Tivo dual tuner units (ones a hughes & ones a Phillips).
> 
> The rep said for my HR24/H24 upgrade - they were going to need to put in a New Dish and that it will have a SWM LNB not a SWiM8 feeding off of the New Dish.
> 
> Duke


This will give you 8 tuners off of a single line coming from your dish. (All SWiM capable of course)


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> $99 to get non swm receivers swapped out to SWM, add a SWM, and provide a DECA?
> 
> Not that big of an ouch really. A Wireless adapter is $79.99.


Has it been clarified what receivers the OP has? It sounds like he only has a couple of Directivos, in which case the $99 has nothing to do with the receivers swaps (he paid list price for the HR/H24.) With DECA included in the boxes the fee is really a SWM-upgrade. In the past D* has provided equipment upgrades free (with new services/equipment.) With the monthly fee for MRV and the OP paying for new receivers you would think they could have povided SWM in this situation...


----------



## Duke3K (Mar 4, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> This will give you 8 tuners off of a single line coming from your dish. (All SWiM capable of course)


I thought a SWM LNB meant that you could have multiple -single lines coming straight off the dish? One line for each Reciever - straight from the dish.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Duke3K said:


> I thought a SWN LNB meant that you could have multiple -single lines coming straight off the dish? One line for each Reciever - straight from the dish.


Single line from dish to splitter then one line to each box. Total tuner count for SWMLnb is 8 tuners (DVR is two tuners, regular receiver is one.)


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Duke3K said:


> I thought a SWM LNB meant that you could have multiple -single lines coming straight off the dish? One line for each Reciever - straight from the dish.


Not exactly. One line off the dish itself. From there, you can use any combination of splitters to get to 8 different tuners.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> "One DECA" to bridge over to your LAN for internet.


But that isn't needed for MRV correct?


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Well, if Directv will get a tech to come out and replace my two SWM8's (*) for an SWM16 and provide me the four additional DECA modules I need for $99, that's grand. Otherwise . . . not so much.
> 
> (*) And let me keep them of course, since I own them both.


Amen...I'm in the same boat...otherwise:nono2:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ffemtreed said:


> But that isn't needed for MRV correct?


If all you want is MRV then no, but if you want the STB's that are in the DECA network to be able to access the rest of your network then yes you'll need it.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Duke3K said:


> Nope. For my current Standard Def. setup I've got a Dual LNB feed (two sat cables) going to a multiswitch - that currently feeds two seperate SD DirectTv Tivo dual tuner units (ones a hughes & ones a Phillips).
> 
> The rep said for my HR24/H24 upgrade - they were going to need to put in a New Dish and that it will have a SWM LNB not a SWiM8 feeding off of the New Dish.
> 
> Duke


In the past D* has upgraded old setups like yours (for free) when purchasing HD equipment. With a normal (non-mrv) HD upgrade you would likely have received the SWMLnb/new dish anyway. I would have to agree with those who said "ouch" as the $99 would seem to only cover the DECA dongle for your router. I'm sure D* is still working out the kinks though...


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

RAD said:


> If all you want is MRV then no, but if you want the STB's that are in the DECA network to be able to access the rest of your network then yes you'll need it.


anyone have an idea on how much these DECA bridges are going to cost individually?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

This definitely seems like a ripoff to me, no offense to the OP. He obviously has been with D* for a long time so I'm sure he was out of contract. That usually would mean he should have been offered at least an HD DVR and Slimline dish for free. Then he added another HD receiver that the sometimes throw in for free too, but sometimes charge the $99. Since he is getting an HD-DVR and HD receiver that usually qualifies for a SWM install (which would still be free). Then they charge him $99 for a MRV install which is really only one extra DECA adapter and a network cable to hook his cloud up to his network ( I would say this is worth $50 max).

To me I wouldn't have thought this should have cost him more than $100-150. Especially considering it will trigger a new 2 year agreement. 

I'm also wondering if they will force people who get this upgrade to keep MRV on their account like they do people with Hd receivers (HD Access) and DVRs (DVR fee).

Like I said though, no offense to the OP, I hope he is happy with his new setup when it is finished. I really like D*'s service, but some of these costs are really starting to get rediculous.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> This definitely seems like a ripoff to me, no offense to the OP. He obviously has been with D* for a long time so I'm sure he was out of contract. That usually would mean he should have been offered at least an HD DVR and Slimline dish for free. Then he added another HD receiver that the sometimes throw in for free too, but sometimes charge the $99. Since he is getting an HD-DVR and HD receiver that usually qualifies for a SWM install (which would still be free). Then they charge him $99 for a MRV install which is really only one extra DECA adapter and a network cable to hook his cloud up to his network ( I would say this is worth $50 max).
> 
> To me I wouldn't have thought this should have cost him more than $100-150. Especially considering it will trigger a new 2 year agreement.
> 
> ...


It'll be just like anything else. Some will pay full price and some will negotiate something lower.

The OP paid it and it doesn't bother me in the least because it has no bearing on me. Neither you nor I have been ripped off. I don't they the OP has been ripped off either. I think he's ensuring that he gets what he's been promised.

I wouldn't take what someone else pays as gospel. It's the starting point. 

Mike


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Beerstalker said:


> ...That usually would mean he should have been offered at least an HD DVR and Slimline dish for free. Then he added another HD receiver that the sometimes throw in for free too...


I have heard "deals" on receivers are somewhat dependent on credit rating, so I can understand that not all would get them. But when customers have purchased HD equipment in the past D* has always provided the appropriate dish, multiswitch, and cabling for free. It was also posted recently that installs, mover's connections, and upgrades with all SWM compatible receivers will now get a SWM setup by default.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

As far as I can tell, these systems are only available in Four Test Markets at this time:


Columbia, MO,
Fresno, CA,
Denver, Co, and
Portland

But if you do call in, I think you can reach the right guys by asking for the "Network" department. If you're not in the markets listed above, please don't even bother calling for this.

One person did call today in one of these markets to get some additional information. Apparently you can order the HR24 by itself @ $199. It didn't sound like they were available today, but maybe in the next few days (or week). If this is true, then that may, in fact, mean that the 24s are treated differently in the system allowing you the choice of the new receiver instead of an HR20/21/22/23 when you place your order. I think we'll need to see a few more reports of this to verify, but it sounds promising for those who have been wondering.


----------



## Duke3K (Mar 4, 2010)

Beerstalker said:


> This definitely seems like a ripoff to me, no offense to the OP. He obviously has been with D* for a long time so I'm sure he was out of contract. That usually would mean he should have been offered at least an HD DVR and Slimline dish for free. ............


Ok - so just to confirm what I was actually getting and to see if I could get a better deal- I called directv back and what I was actually getting was:
(1) HR24
(1) H22/H21?
(1) MRV Upgrade kit (which was DECA adapter to ether enable the H22)

I had them cancel the order.

I re - placed the order - this time they wouldn't let me order the complete MRV setup in one shot. I know not why. They would only let me order the HD DVR portion - which was fine be me. I hit them up for an upgrade discount and what I'm supposed to be getting now is:

Qty (1): HR24 and thats it. - For $99 - plus Free install.

They said after the HR24 is installed and on my account I can call back and add the MRV upgraded HD receiver.

Obviously Directv is still working thru the kinks of how to take orders on this. In fact the Directv Dude taking my order was quite suprised that I knew about the HR24's and that they were orderable. They had not received any internal communications and it wasn't until he went into the screens - saw that I was Denver customer and was then able to bring up the order screens.

I may just wait to buy the H24 later via BestBuy to make sure I actually get an H24. But he is absolutely positively sure (we'll see) that I'm getting an HR24.

Duke


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Duke3K said:


> Qty (1): HR24 and thats it. - For $99 - plus Free install.


Much better deal -- nice work!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Columbia, MO,
> Fresno, CA,
> Denver, Co, and
> Portland


That's Oregon, BTW


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

and that is NOT Portland,ME...if anyone thought it would be


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> That's Oregon, BTW





David MacLeod said:


> and that is NOT Portland,ME...if anyone thought it would be


Not Portland, Tennessee? 

:lol:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a feeling that HR24's and H24's are going to be held in reserve for a long time for people ordering MRV only through DirecTV. I posted what the order is already and with it specifically saying 1 DECA they would have to use MOCA box's or have additional charges for more DECA units. Granted this is still a test in certain areas and the offer is subject to change when it goes national.

I could see people upset at losing recordings/settings if the HD DVR's needed to be swapped to HR24's. However if they are swapping everything for a H24/HR24 the $99 is still a great price.

I would guess as it goes national there will be a DECA only installation price. I would be very surprised to see a self install order though which will drive the cost of the upgrade up if so.

There is a different price for new customers signing up as there is less cost due to swapping out equipment.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone know if your commitment is extended for a MRV install? Since I live in one of the markets they are rolling out MRV in, maybe I'll try and get them to swap out my H20's for H21/23/24 and get a dual SWM8 setup so I can use both tuners in my HR21


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

chevyguy559 said:


> Anyone know if your commitment is extended for a MRV install? Since I live in one of the markets they are rolling out MRV in, maybe I'll try and get them to swap out my H20's for H21/23/24 and get a dual SWM8 setup so I can use both tuners in my HR21


If you get your boxes swapped, why would an extension to the commitment matter?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Vitor said:


> If you get your boxes swapped, why would an extension to the commitment matter?


Perhaps he likes to keep his options open, or he knows that he might be moving within 2 years into an area that has another service he wants. People will have lots of reasons.

To answer the agreement part though. I would be surprised if the swap came with an agreement as usually swap orders do not, historically, however if you add a receiver it would be business as usual.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Vitor said:


> If you get your boxes swapped, why would an extension to the commitment matter?


Because come football season, if DirecTV doesn't offer me a way to get RZC or NFL RedZone for $100 or less, I may have to switch to a provider that offers it 



Shades228 said:


> To answer the agreement part though. I would be surprised if the swap came with an agreement as usually swap orders do not, historically, however if you add a receiver it would be business as usual.


Hmm, maybe I'll give them a call, I sure wish they had sent me H21/23's back when I signed up....I've also thought about taking my chances and just calling in and telling them they are burning hot (which they actually are and are H20-600's) and seeing if I get a H21/23


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm tempted to call in just to see what they say, I'm in Minneapolis market


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DIRECTV has more formally announced Multiroom Viewing including listing the current test markets.

More information available here:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/multiroom


> Please note: The DIRECTV Multi-Room DVR service will be available nationwide soon. It is currently available in the following areas: Columbia-Jefferson City, Missouri; Denver, Colorado; Fresno-Visalia, California; Portland, Oregon. If you do not live in any of these areas and are interested in participating in the beta trial, please


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV has more formally announced Multiroom Viewing including listing the current test markets.
> 
> More information available here:
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/multiroom


Too bad they didn't replace the graphics with the much nicer looking HR24


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

i gotta say the thing that worries the most is that they are saying there is going to be a charge for this...i have a problem with that..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sorahl said:


> i gotta say the thing that worries the most is that they are saying there is going to be a charge for this...i have a problem with that..


Then you should visit the sister thread .. MRV fee $3??


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

> Please note the DIRECTV Multi-Room HD DVR service is currently in its beta testing phase. *During this beta phase, the service will be offered at no charge. Once the service is out of beta and has launched nationally there will be a monthly service fee for the service.*


Great...wonder how much...

EDIT: just saw...$3. Not too bad.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> One person did call today in one of these markets to get some additional information. Apparently you can order the HR24 by itself @ $199. It didn't sound like they were available today, but maybe in the next few days (or week). If this is true, then that may, in fact, mean that the 24s are treated differently in the system allowing you the choice of the new receiver instead of an HR20/21/22/23 when you place your order. I think we'll need to see a few more reports of this to verify, but it sounds promising for those who have been wondering.





Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV has more formally announced Multiroom Viewing including listing the current test markets.
> 
> More information available here:
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/multiroom


Given what it says about the 24's & MRV on the web site, it's not surprising that one can actually ask for that specific model. It's good to see them moving in that direction for the first time. 

It's great that the OP saved all that money too!


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

The answer they gave in the FAQs for how to continue watching a recorded show in another room was the worst way to do it! It's much easier to stop the show in the first room, access it on the playlist in the second room and resume playing it in the second room-not to mention you don't have to go back to the first room to stop the recording afterward.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Newshawk said:


> The answer they gave in the FAQs for how to continue watching a recorded show in another room was the worst way to do it! It's much easier to stop the show in the first room, access it on the playlist in the second room and resume playing it in the second room-not to mention you don't have to go back to the first room to stop the recording afterward.


So, as I have not tested MRV, can you do that (resume in another room)? I read the FAQ "remember where you were and fast forward" answer, and from it I inferred that the capability to pause in one room and pick up/resume in another was not a supported feature.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I would just hit the exit button and go to live tv and go to the other room and find the show you were watching on your list and press resume. It is very simple.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> So, as I have not tested MRV, can you do that (resume in another room)? I read the FAQ "remember where you were and fast forward" answer, and from it I inferred that the capability to pause in one room and pick up/resume in another was not a supported feature.


Yes, you can. The FAQ answer is really not the best or easiest way to do it. Just hit stop and go to whatever other room you want, then find the program from the Playlist again and select RESUME. Works great.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

So got a question. I am in the PDX area and am on the trail. Will I be moved to the official MRV releases or how would I know? I would not depend on a CSR to tell me if I have it officially or not. Thanks!


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

LameLefty said:


> Yes, you can. The FAQ answer is really not the best or easiest way to do it. Just hit stop and go to whatever other room you want, then find the program from the Playlist again and select RESUME. Works great.


OK, that's as I thought it should/would be. The FAQ was a surprise to me.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Pretty cool stuff, glad they are making it so you can indeed get the Hx24 units.

Too bad that it looks like they will be full lease price though even for upgrading existing units.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> OK, that's as I thought it should/would be. The FAQ was a surprise to me.


Even the FAQ is Beta. :lol:


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Forgive my ignorance, but outside of them offering the '24' series boxes, how is this different than the current beta program going on? Are they turning that off soon?

The way it works for me, I'm inclined to not get it. Once I use any trick play features (FF, 30 second skip) it freezes up and I get data packet errors.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

"Limit 8 MRV capable receivers" or do they really mean "tuners"?
If the latter that's not going to work for a few of us at least.

Don "I may call and see what the tap dance really is" Bolton


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but outside of them offering the '24' series boxes, how is this different than the current beta program going on? Are they turning that off soon?


The current beta will be shut off at some point and the cost for MRV will be $3 a month. The rumored date is April 28th.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

lugnutathome said:


> "Limit 8 MRV capable receivers" or do they really mean "tuners"?
> If the latter that's not going to work for a few of us at least.
> 
> Don "I may call and see what the tap dance really is" Bolton


I "think" the limit is for 8 tuners and is in place because two SWM8's cannot share a DECA cloud. I'm guessing once the SWM16 is released the limit will be expanded to 16 tuners.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but outside of them offering the '24' series boxes, how is this different than the current beta program going on? Are they turning that off soon?
> 
> The way it works for me, I'm inclined to not get it. Once I use any trick play features (FF, 30 second skip) it freezes up and I get data packet errors.


I heard first hand April 28th (albeit not from an 'official' source), and then read it here as well. Sort of corroborated, I suppose.

If you are having issues, it is your setup, as I'm having no issues at all. Your post is the best argument for the direction D* is heading in. DECA will standardize MRV, and it will work (even better than what I have now, which is hard wired ethernet).

Don't forget, BTW - it's still in beta.


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

If I currently have a HR23, HR22 and R22, do I have to replace any of these to take advantage of MRV or can I just pay the $99 to get the module? Also, what benefit does the HR24 offer other than having the MRV module built in? I live in one of the areas, so I want to be familiar with what I need when I call in to get my system upgraded. Thanks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but outside of them offering the '24' series boxes, how is this different than the current beta program going on? Are they turning that off soon?
> 
> The way it works for me, I'm inclined to not get it. Once I use any trick play features (FF, 30 second skip) it freezes up and I get data packet errors.


I think your experience is exactly why DECA makes sense, BTW ...

As for when the Beta will turn off? I suspect it won't be much more than about 6 more weeks, but I don't have any official information. This is my guess.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

msoldan said:


> If I currently have a HR23, HR22 and R22, do I have to replace any of these to take advantage of MRV or can I just pay the $99 to get the module? Also, what benefit does the HR24 offer other than having the MRV module built in? I live in one of the areas, so I want to be familiar with what I need when I call in to get my system upgraded. Thanks.


The main benefit of the 24s is speed.
All your receivers can be used with the DECA adapters added and SWiM [if you don't have one now].


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> As for when the Beta will turn off? I suspect it won't be much more than about 6 more weeks, but I don't have any official information. This is my guess.


Since it is Beta, I'd guess the whole thing is still in flux. It may be "planned" for the end of April, but then....


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> The main benefit of the 24s is speed.
> All your receivers can be used with the DECA adapters added and SWiM [if you don't have one now].


I do have SWiM, but do I need a DECA adapter for each of my receivers or just one for the whole system? Are they charging $99 for each adapter or for as many as you need for your system? Thanks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> I "think" the limit is for 8 tuners and is in place because two SWM8's cannot share a DECA cloud. I'm guessing once the SWM16 is released the limit will be expanded to 16 tuners.


It should be a total of 16 devices .. the broadband DECA would count as one of those devices, any DECA enabled set top boxes would count as a device. So an HR2x would be one device (not two).

Since SWiM-8s only supports a maximum of 8 STBs (single-line connected DVRs count), the current limit is 8 to stay within the supported DECA cloud. Since the protocol will support up to 16 devices, all 8 STBs and one broadband DECA (9 total network devices) can be used.

If you go to a SWiM-16 (not yet available) the new limit will be 16 network devices (including broadband DECA). For DIRECTV support, 15 STBs will be the effective limit.

Now, if you bridge to multiple DECA clouds or otherwise use your home network, I believe you could go even higher, but it could get complicated to use and could be potentially problematic if there are a lot of cross-viewing of shows. .. But who here really has more than 15 STBs that would be heavily used for MRV?


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

convem24 said:


> So got a question. I am in the PDX area and am on the trail. Will I be moved to the official MRV releases or how would I know? I would not depend on a CSR to tell me if I have it officially or not. Thanks!


Some folks don't get that PDX=Portland......, not sure why you would preface it like that...........


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

msoldan said:


> I do have SWiM, but do I need a DECA adapter for each of my receivers or just one for the whole system? Are they charging $99 for each adapter or for as many as you need for your system? Thanks.


The $99 is the upgrade package. They won't upgrade non DVRs to DVRs or SD receivers to HD, but will swap out any receivers to work with a SWiM, add a SWiM, and all the DECAs you need.
You would need a DECA for each receiver and another one for internet access [connects to your home network].
This package hasn't been broken down for those that "only need...", but is a one price fits all, and some will benefit more than others, but isn't that life?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> But who here really has more than 15 STBs that would be heavily used for MRV?


So you haven't met tibber? :lol:


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

So once the beta is turned off, the only way to get MRV is to have DECA and SWM?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

davemayo said:


> So once the beta is turned off, the only way to get MRV is to have DECA and SWM?


This may not be true, but support and unsupported is still being sorted out.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Can I as part of subscribing to the MRV service ask them to replace all 4 of my HR20/21s with the new model and SWM, if so how much and will there be a new contract period?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Can I as part of subscribing to the MRV service ask them to replace all 4 of my HR20/21s with the new model and SWM, if so how much and will there be a new contract period?


Yes, and it seems standard pricing applies $99 for receiver, $199 for DVR (YMMV), plus 2 yr contract. Of course, if you replace all 4 of them at the same time, it will still be a 2 yr. contract and not an 8 yr. contract 

But remember, MRV is only available in 4 select markets at this time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

davemayo said:


> So once the beta is turned off, the only way to get MRV is to have DECA and SWM?


You will not have to have DECA/SWiM to use MRV. You can use your home network. It will not be eligible for technical support.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The $99 is the upgrade package. They won't upgrade non DVRs to DVRs or SD receivers to HD, but will swap out any receivers to work with a SWiM, add a SWiM, and all the DECAs you need.
> You would need a DECA for each receiver and another one for internet access [connects to your home network].
> This package hasn't been broken down for those that "only need...", but is a one price fits all, and some will benefit more than others, but isn't that life?


Would this include a R15 to R16 swap? Interesting stuff.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Understood. I should have done some searching and I would have found that answer pretty easily. Sorry.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

mikeny said:


> Would this include a R15 to R16 swap? Interesting stuff.


Don't know. But if they gave you a SWiM8, that has three legacy ports on it which would allow you to keep the R15 and not have to do a swap.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the R15 and R16 will not work with MRV, so they would have to be swapped out for an H21, H23, or H24.

That would be considered an upgrade and would mean a new 2 year agreement and possibly another $99 lease fee to get the HD receiver.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

RAD said:


> Don't know. But if they gave you a SWiM8, that has three legacy ports on it which would allow you to keep the R15 and not have to do a swap.


If they wouldn't swap me, I may ask if I could purchase the R16 and convert to DECA/SWiM then as that Sony XBR CRT which it's connected to is in fact HD and I don't have an ethernet run in there. I hope they would try to accomodate this in some way and not force me to go HR for another $100.


----------



## nino2469 (Mar 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, and it seems standard pricing applies $99 for receiver, $199 for DVR (YMMV), plus 2 yr contract. Of course, if you replace all 4 of them at the same time, it will still be a 2 yr. contract and not an 8 yr. contract
> 
> But remember, MRV is only available in 4 select markets at this time.


so that is per receiver swapped? I just want to make sure I udnerstadn it. I have two HR20-700's that both have non-working HDMI ports and I would probably do this if it was $199 to change out both receivers.


----------



## nino2469 (Mar 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> You will not have to have DECA/SWiM to use MRV. You can use your home network. It will not be eligible for technical support.[/QUOTED]
> Doug this has been confirmed? I haven't been on the site in a few days and the last I read was that we did not know if they would let us use our own networks.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

nino2469 said:


> so that is per receiver swapped? I just want to make sure I udnerstadn it. I have two HR20-700's that both have non-working HDMI ports and I would probably do this if it was $199 to change out both receivers.


If you are currently using leased HR20-700s that have failed HDMI ports, I'd recommend calling up DirecTV and getting them replaced/swapped. That'd be cheaper than HR24s.

If you want the HR24 for speed and built in DECA, you can wait until its announced in your area, call and upgrade with commitment for $199/ea and then either keep your HR20s on lease or surrender them to save the $5/mo.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

nino2469 said:


> Doug Brott said:
> 
> 
> > You will not have to have DECA/SWiM to use MRV. You can use your home network. It will not be eligible for technical support.[/QUOTED]
> ...


----------



## nino2469 (Mar 26, 2007)

BudShark said:


> If you are currently using leased HR20-700s that have failed HDMI ports, I'd recommend calling up DirecTV and getting them replaced/swapped. That'd be cheaper than HR24s.
> 
> If you want the HR24 for speed and built in DECA, you can wait until its announced in your area, call and upgrade with commitment for $199/ea and then either keep your HR20s on lease or surrender them to save the $5/mo.


I thought about calling them in but since it hasn't prevented me from watching tv it just one of those things that I put on the back burner.

If they will replace them then I will make some time to call them in.


----------



## nino2469 (Mar 26, 2007)

BudShark said:


> nino2469 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes... Doug wouldn't state you can use your home network unless you could use your home network...
> ...


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> It should be a total of 16 devices .. the broadband DECA would count as one of those devices, any DECA enabled set top boxes would count as a device. So an HR2x would be one device (not two).
> 
> Since SWiM-8s only supports a maximum of 8 STBs (single-line connected DVRs count), the current limit is 8 to stay within the supported DECA cloud. Since the protocol will support up to 16 devices, all 8 STBs and one broadband DECA (9 total network devices) can be used.
> 
> ...


Doug,

Sorry to ask you to repeat this, but I'm a bit confused. 
I now have 3 HR2x and 1 Hx connected to my SWiM8 m/s. I thought the limit for this was 8 tuners, not 8 separate boxes. When MRV goes national, and I can add DECA to the system, the SWiM 8 will now support 15 tuners, not just 8? Has this always been the capability, or has something else changed?

The $99 setup charge for the DECA would be well worth it for me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Sorry to ask you to repeat this, but I'm a bit confused.
> I now have 3 HR2x and 1 Hx connected to my SWiM8 m/s. I thought the limit for this was 8 tuners, not 8 separate boxes. When MRV goes national, and I can add DECA to the system, the SWiM 8 will now support 15 tuners, not just 8? Has this always been the capability, or has something else changed?
> ...


SWiM8 means eight tuners. That hasn't changed.
DECA is the 16 along with the new SWiM-16


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

BudShark said:


> I learned long ago to not just assume and get confirmation :lol:


Doug Brott = Confirmation!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

mikeny said:


> If they wouldn't swap me, I may ask if I could purchase the R16 and convert to DECA/SWiM then as that Sony XBR CRT which it's connected to is in fact HD and I don't have an ethernet run in there. I hope they would try to accomodate this in some way and not force me to go HR for another $100.


Are you saying you hope to get the R16 so that can do MRV? If so the R16 doesn't fo MRV, it has to be a HR2X or H21/23/24 to be able to do MRV.


----------



## edster (Feb 11, 2006)

I currently have 2 HR21's and a HR23. I am considering adding the MRV ($99) and possibly replacing one of my HR21's with a HR24 ($199). If I do so, I should be able to watch recording from all of my 3 DVRs from any of my 3 DVRs. Correct?

If I also decided to swap out my last HR21 for a H24 ($99), then I should be able to watch recordings from both DVR's from the H24. Correct?

I think that both scenarios should be correct, but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> SWiM8 means eight tuners. That hasn't changed.
> DECA is the 16 along with the new SWiM-16


Thanks, VOS. That makes perfect sense.

SWiM16 + DECA adapaters would be a great solution for me, as HD on MRV doesn't travel well across my wireless system.

Would there be a problem running the ethernet into DECA from a wireless access point? I now have the net connected from the wireless adapter into a multi-port switch. The 3 HR2xes connected to the switch have never had a problem sharing MRV among themselves, so I'm hoping I can just run the net into DECA from that switch, rather than running a cord downstairs from the router to the SWiM.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> Thanks, VOS. That makes perfect sense.
> 
> SWiM16 + DECA adapaters would be a great solution for me, as HD on MRV doesn't travel well across my wireless system.
> 
> Would there be a problem running the ethernet into DECA from a wireless access point? I now have the net connected from the wireless adapter into a multi-port switch. The 3 HR2xes connected to the switch have never had a problem sharing MRV among themselves, so I'm hoping I can just run the net into DECA from that switch, rather than running a cord downstairs from the router to the SWiM.


Bridging from the DECA cloud over to your home network, via wireless should work fine [some/many are doing this now]. Just don't MRV through it. :lol:


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Bridging from the DECA cloud over to your home network, via wireless should work fine [some/many are doing this now]. Just don't MRV through it. :lol:


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

The website has this:

What do I need for Multi-Room DVR service? 
All you need is one HD DVR (model HR24) in one room and HD receivers (model H24) in your other rooms. 

So, for the official MRV, you will have to have the HR24 & H24? I know it works without those for the Beta, but is that part of the change for the actual service? I didn't see that mentioned here -- apologies if I missed it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> The website has this:
> 
> What do I need for Multi-Room DVR service?
> All you need is one HD DVR (model HR24) in one room and HD receivers (model H24) in your other rooms.
> ...


I'd say your reading what the new installs will have.
Remember this is still in Beta and there are only four test markets right now.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

RAD said:


> Are you saying you hope to get the R16 so that can do MRV? If so the R16 doesn't fo MRV, it has to be a HR2X or H21/23/24 to be able to do MRV.


That was what I was thinking. I guess the R16, although it is HD capable doesn't have an ethernet port then. I didn't realize that. Thanks.

I should put a new HR24 in my bedroom where that noisy HR20/500 gb e-sata unit is and send that one where the R15 is.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

mikeny said:


> That was what I was thinking. I guess the R16, although it is HD capable doesn't have an ethernet port then. I didn't realize that. Thanks.
> 
> I should put a new HR24 in my bedroom where that noisy HR20/500 gb e-sata unit is and send that one where the R15 is.


R16's are NOT HD capable, it's just a SD DVR that can use SWiM.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

mikeny said:


> That was what I was thinking. I guess the R16, although it is HD capable doesn't have an ethernet port then. I didn't realize that. Thanks.


The R16 isn't HD capable, but it IS SWM compatible. The (late, lamented) R22 is both HD-capable and SWM compatible.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Can I as part of subscribing to the MRV service ask them to replace all 4 of my HR20/21s with the new model and SWM, if so how much and will there be a new contract period?





Doug Brott said:


> Yes, and it seems standard pricing applies $99 for receiver, $199 for DVR (YMMV), plus 2 yr contract. Of course, if you replace all 4 of them at the same time, it will still be a 2 yr. contract and not an 8 yr. contract
> 
> But remember, MRV is only available in 4 select markets at this time.


It's my understanding that a SWiM (most likely LNB) would be installed along with the external DECAs. I don't believe that they will swap out functional HR20/21/23s and replace them with 24s. Not for the $99 anyway. I can see them swapping the 20-23s out @$199 each though.


----------



## Dave DFW (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't have SWM at present, so $99 is a good deal for me. As the D* standard for new installs is SWM via the dish I'm hoping for a dish upgrade. Am I correct in saying D* does not support the SWM-8 with an older dish? In which case talk of SWM-16 would be for self installs for people who have a large amount of equipment or MDU installs where different units would run MRV off of different DECA sub-nets.

A new dish simplifies my wiring and $3 MRV fee for peace in the household - priceless.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, and it seems standard pricing applies $99 for receiver, $199 for DVR (YMMV), plus 2 yr contract.


This is interesting news for me.

Given the apparent speed improvement of the HR-24 over the existing HD DVR's, this opportunity might influence me to get the SWM/DECA upgrade for MRV. Currently I have 3 HD DVR's (one HR 20 and two HR 21) all connected for MRV via a hardwired 1 gig network. I have a 1 TB external HD on the HR-21 in my finished basement, which is where the majority of my programming has historically been done.

It might not be a bad idea to move the HR-21 (along with the external HD) from the basement to the guest bedroom and swap out the other two DVR's for HR-24's which I would put in the den and master bedroom, where the vast majority of viewing takes place.

The one thing that would make this a no-brainer, for me, would be if we can start scheduling recordings on one DVR from another. That way, I could still take advantage of the 1 TB hard drive, which would now be in the guest bedroom, while still setting up those recordings from the basement.


----------



## garyhall (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm concerned about making any changes to my system now since it sounds like the whole-house server / solution is going to be released relatively soon. I would hate to invest in new HR24s now if they will need to be replaced to implement this new approach. 

Does anyone know how D* plans on integrating these different models (MRV on each receiver vs. MRV from central server)? When should we expect to see the new servers available nationwide?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

garyhall said:


> I'm concerned about making any changes to my system now since it sounds like the whole-house server / solution is going to be released relatively soon. I would hate to invest in new HR24s now if they will need to be replaced to implement this new approach.
> 
> Does anyone know how D* plans on integrating these different models (MRV on each receiver vs. MRV from central server)? When should we expect to see the new servers available nationwide?


I'm fairly sure you won't see the HMC30 until the end of the year at the soonest.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I think everyone is jumping the gun here on assuming it's going to be $199 for every HR24, and $99 for every H24. The OP was upgrading from standard def service to HD service. They usually charge full price when you do that (unless you are out of contract or almost out of contract then they will usually give you a discount). 

People swapping from an HR2x to the HR24 or an H2x to an H24 may not have to pay the full price, or it may be included in the $99 MRV fee. I think we will have to wait a little longer to figure that out.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

RAD said:


> R16's are NOT HD capable, it's just a SD DVR that can use SWiM.





LameLefty said:


> The R16 isn't HD capable, but it IS SWM compatible. The (late, lamented) R22 is both HD-capable and SWM compatible.


Sorry bad night sleep.. I was meaning to upgrade the R15 to an R22 all along. (not R16):blush: So that one can't be obtained by D* anymore? Was I correct in thinking the R22 does MRV though?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> People swapping from an HR2x to the HR24 or an H2x to an H24 may not have to pay the full price, or it may be included in the $99 MRV fee. I think we will have to wait a little longer to figure that out.


I'd say the only time this would happen, would be for those with the H20 that can't be networked. DECA adapters will be used for all other networked H/HR2x receivers and only additional receivers will be the 24s.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I think everyone is jumping the gun here on assuming it's going to be $199 for every HR24, and $99 for every H24. The OP was upgrading from standard def service to HD service. They usually charge full price when you do that (unless you are out of contract or almost out of contract then they will usually give you a discount).
> 
> People swapping from an HR2x to the HR24 or an H2x to an H24 may not have to pay the full price, or it may be included in the $99 MRV fee. I think we will have to wait a little longer to figure that out.


Of course, your mileage may vary on the deals .. I don't think there will be an absolute one size fits all.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Sorry bad night sleep.. I was meaning to upgrade the R15 to an R22 all along. (not R15):blush: So that one can't be obtained by D* anymore? Was I correct in thinking the R22 does MRV though?


The R22 can do MRV, but has been discontinued. Only used for replacing bad R22s now.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm fairly sure you won't see the HMC30 until the end of the year at the soonest.


This sounds like a fair assessment and folks will simply have to decide if they want to wait or go to an HR24 now. I suspect the $99 MRV upgrade could be done without changing any receivers in your house if you already have compatible equipment. Just add the adapters and SWiM.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

RobertE said:


> It's my understanding that a SWiM (most likely LNB) would be installed along with the external DECAs. I don't believe that they will swap out functional HR20/21/23s and replace them with 24s. Not for the $99 anyway. I can see them swapping the 20-23s out @$199 each though.


Ok maybe not replacing the HDDVRs, only install the SWM and DECAs, if so how much are we talking about for 4 existing HDDVRs and if a new contract will be required?


----------



## madaur (Nov 15, 2006)

Can you run a cat 5 cable between 2 hr22 and get MRV without having a Router.

I dont want to go and buy a Router to then change over to Deca later.

Marcus


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Ok maybe not replacing the HDDVRs, only install the SWM and DECAs, if so how much are we talking about for 4 existing HDDVRs and if a new contract will be required?


I don't think we know that info yet. :scratchin

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

madaur said:


> Can you run a cat 5 cable between 2 hr22 and get MRV without having a Router.
> 
> I dont want to go and buy a Router to then change over to Deca later.
> 
> Marcus


You can and IIRC it doesn't have to be a cross-over cable...but don't quote me on that. It will work.

Mike


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

jacmyoung said:


> Ok maybe not replacing the HDDVRs, only install the SWM and DECAs, if so how much are we talking about for 4 existing HDDVRs and if a new contract will be required?


The price touted for that is a $99 flat fee. Have not heard if a contract is required...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

madaur said:


> Can you run a cat 5 cable between 2 hr22 and get MRV without having a Router.
> 
> I dont want to go and buy a Router to then change over to Deca later.
> 
> Marcus


Yup, you can plug a network cable between the two DVRs and it will work just fine. You might have to restart each receiver, but other than that it should be pretty automatic.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

madaur said:


> Can you run a cat 5 cable between 2 hr22 and get MRV without having a Router.
> 
> I dont want to go and buy a Router to then change over to Deca later.
> 
> Marcus


Yes, should work fine according to what some have found when testing 

Should not need a cross over cable either.


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

I understand that I would need an HR-24 DVR. I now have an HR-20 and two R-22 receivers. Can I keep any of these receivers? What would the additional DVRs do for me. Could I still record on either of those and view those programs on the other receivers? I would appreciate some explanation. Thanks.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> This sounds like a fair assessment and folks will simply have to decide if they want to wait or go to an HR24 now. I suspect the $99 MRV upgrade could be done without changing any receivers in your house if you already have compatible equipment. Just add the adapters and SWiM.


That's the thing though. I've already got SWM and all MRV ready receivers (I'm in a 72 swap market). Everything is already hooked up to my gigabit network and MRV is working great. There is no way I would pay $99 to have them come and just add DECA adapters everywhere. The only way I would be interested in switching to DECA is if they swapped my two HR21s and HR22 out for HR24s and my H21 out for an H24. Even then I don't think I would be willing to pay them $99 to do that.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

socal404 said:


> I understand that I would need an HR-24 DVR. I now have an HR-20 and two R-22 receivers. Can I keep any of these receivers? What would the additional DVRs do for me. Could I still record on either of those and view those programs on the other receivers? I would appreciate some explanation. Thanks.


Actually, you don't _need_ an HR24 for MRV to work. There are plenty of people using it right now who don't have either of the 24 series receivers.

You should be able to do MRV now if your receivers are networked and you opted into the MRV beta.

Mike


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

socal404 said:


> I understand that I would need an HR-24 DVR. I now have an HR-20 and two R-22 receivers. Can I keep any of these receivers? What would the additional DVRs do for me. Could I still record on either of those and view those programs on the other receivers? I would appreciate some explanation. Thanks.


You do not need an HR24 for MRV to work. D* is just using them on all of these initial MRV installs because it is much easier for the installer, and it doesn't require much training (it's really just a regular SWM install as far as the installer is concerned). The only difference is if you want to be able to use On-Demand they will have to add a DECA adapter and hook it up to your internet router.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

madaur said:


> Can you run a cat 5 cable between 2 hr22 and get MRV without having a Router.
> 
> I dont want to go and buy a Router to then change over to Deca later.
> 
> Marcus


As said, that will work just fine.

If you have a broadband internet connection why wouldn't you want to get a router, connect your PC and our HR22's up to it and be able to use DirecTV on Demand, TVApps, MediaShare and DirecTV2PC? Routers are fairly cheap.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

From what I have been reading and someone please help me out. I have 2 hr20-700 now and I want to swap them both out for the HR24 plus do MRV over deca. I have the slimline dish and no swm. Will they replace my dish with a new one that does not see sat 119 and 110? If they do that will cause problems because my local cw is still in sd never came up on hd yet. Wilkes Barre Scraton Pa market.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dconfer said:


> From what I have been reading and someone please help me out. I have 2 hr20-700 now and I want to swap them both out for the HR24 plus do MRV over deca. I have the slimline dish and no swm. Will they replace my dish with a new one that does not see sat 119 and 110? If they do that will cause problems because my local cw is still in sd never came up on hd yet. Wilkes Barre Scraton Pa market.


You don't need to replace the dish. If you need the 5LNB dish then you get either the SWM-5LNB to replace the one on your dish or a SWiM module that will connect to the four lines currently coming from the dish.

Either way you get to keep the 5LNB dish. 

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dconfer said:


> From what I have been reading and someone please help me out. I have 2 hr20-700 now and I want to swap them both out for the HR24 plus do MRV over deca. I have the slimline dish and no swm. Will they replace my dish with a new one that does not see sat 119 and 110? If they do that will cause problems because my local cw is still in sd never came up on hd yet. Wilkes Barre Scraton Pa market.


More than likely you'll get the LNB upgraded to the SWiM 5LNB


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dconfer said:


> From what I have been reading and someone please help me out. I have 2 hr20-700 now and I want to swap them both out for the HR24 plus do MRV over deca. I have the slimline dish and no swm. Will they replace my dish with a new one that does not see sat 119 and 110? If they do that will cause problems because my local cw is still in sd never came up on hd yet. Wilkes Barre Scraton Pa market.


The Slimline dish can see 99, 101, 103, 110 and 119, it's the LNB that makes the difference. If your SD locals are still on 119 then you should get the SWiM 5LNB or just use a SWiM8 switch, you won't lose your locals.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

dconfer said:


> From what I have been reading and someone please help me out. I have 2 hr20-700 now and I want to swap them both out for the HR24 plus do MRV over deca. I have the slimline dish and no swm. Will they replace my dish with a new one that does not see sat 119 and 110? If they do that will cause problems because my local cw is still in sd never came up on hd yet. Wilkes Barre Scraton Pa market.


They most likely won't replace the whole dish, just the LNB. If you still need to see the 110, 119 sats they will use a SWM5 LNB.

As far as replacing the HR20s that may or may not happen. They might just hook them up with SWM and DECA adapters, or they may swap them out for HR24s. If they do swap them out for HR24s they might charge you another lease fee. We don't know about that for sure yet.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> You do not need an HR24 for MRV to work. D* is just using them on all of these initial MRV installs because it is much easier for the installer, and it doesn't require much training (it's really just a regular SWM install as far as the installer is concerned). The only difference is if you want to be able to use On-Demand they will have to add a DECA adapter and hook it up to your internet router.


When using DECA, I'm confused about this:

Do all of the units that you want to use ON Demand with need to still be connected to the router or just one?

If I may also ask, in addition, how does this not having it connected to the router impact on DirecTV2PC and media share?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

mikeny said:


> When using DECA, I'm confused about this:
> 
> Do all of the units that you want to use ON Demand with need to still be connected to the router or just one?
> 
> If I may also ask, in addition, how does this not having it connected to the router impact on DirecTV2PC and media share?


If each box is DECA-compatible (H/HR24) or has a DECA box connected to it, only one additional DECA box is needed; that additional one is used to bridge the DECA "cloud" of connected units to your home LAN at the router. All the boxes in the cloud can then access On Demand and be used for Media Share.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mikeny said:


> When using DECA, I'm confused about this:
> 
> Do all of the units that you want to use ON Demand with need to still be connected to the router or just one?
> 
> If I may also ask, in addition, how does this not having it connected to the router impact on DirecTV2PC and media share?


DECA networking would have an additional DECA bridging over to your home network.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> If each box is DECA-compatible (H/HR24) or has a DECA box connected to it, only one additional DECA box is needed; that additional one is used to bridge the DECA "cloud" of connected units to your home LAN at the router. All the boxes in the cloud can then access On Demand and be used for Media Share.





veryoldschool said:


> DECA networking would have an additional DECA bridging over to your home network.


Thanks guys. So one "cloud" connection to the router will facilitate ON Demand, Media Share and DirecTV2PC?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Thanks guys. So one "cloud" connection to the router will facilitate ON Demand, Media Share and DirecTV2PC?


one port out of the cloud work fine here for all of that.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> one port out of the cloud work fine here for all of that.


Great to hear. Thanks.


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

LameLefty said:


> If each box is DECA-compatible (H/HR24) or has a DECA box connected to it, only one additional DECA box is needed; that additional one is used to bridge the DECA "cloud" of connected units to your home LAN at the router. All the boxes in the cloud can then access On Demand and be used for Media Share.


If I'm not concerned about On Demand and Media Share, do I have to have the DECA cloud connected to the internet? Thanks.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

I am in Portland area. I just called and inquired. I was connected to a very courteous CSR. As I expected, I am his first call about MRV. He had to put me on hold for 10 minutes while he researched it.

I was quoted $99 for the upgrade and $49 for the professional install. I was told that will cover all the necessary equipment, including new receivers, internet connection kit, SWM, and dish. I tried to confirm the content of the new equipments but as I expected, he couldn't, other than repeating that would be for all "necessary" equipment. Since I acted on an impulse, I actually placed the order without negotiating further. But the system waived my installation fee because of my account status. (I am out of contract for two years. I didn't ask for freebies or anything else for even longer.) I could have scheduled the installation this coming Saturday but it's spring break in Oregon, and I don't think my wife will absorb the shock of my impulse very well. Because my calendar, I can only schedule my installation in April. I can't report the installation experience by then.

I was going to leave for FIOS after Frontier settles the acquisition with Verizon. (Main motivation was I want to watch Blazers. And I am not confident DirecTV will add CSN NW by next NBA season. But I am locked in for new 2 year agreement because of this. Consider that NBA is likely going to have a lockout over CBA dispute next season, maybe I have more time.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

msoldan said:


> If I'm not concerned about On Demand and Media Share, do I have to have the DECA cloud connected to the internet? Thanks.


No, if all you want is MRV then no internet connection is necessary.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

madaur said:


> Can you run a cat 5 cable between 2 hr22 and get MRV without having a Router.
> 
> I dont want to go and buy a Router to then change over to Deca later.
> 
> Marcus


Yes, you can. In fact that is how some of us eliminated network hardware as an issue we were having with MRV.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> You can and IIRC it doesn't have to be a cross-over cable...but don't quote me on that. It will work.
> 
> Mike


Correct, I just used a standard RG6 cable.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Correct, I just used a standard RG6 cable.


RG6? My post was about connecting two receivers via Cat5 without a router.

Mike


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Dusty said:


> I am in Portland area. I just called and inquired. I was connected to a very courteous CSR. As I expected, I am his first call about MRV. He had to put me on hold for 10 minutes while he researched it.
> 
> I was quoted $99 for the upgrade and $49 for the professional install. I was told that will cover all the necessary equipment, including new receivers, internet connection kit, SWM, and dish. I tried to confirm the content of the new equipments but as I expected, he couldn't, other than repeating that would be for all "necessary" equipment. Since I acted on an impulse, I actually placed the order without negotiating further. But the system waived my installation fee because of my account status. (I am out of contract for two years. I didn't ask for freebies or anything else for even longer.) I could have scheduled the installation this coming Saturday but it's spring break in Oregon, and I don't think my wife will absorb the shock of my impulse very well. Because my calendar, I can only schedule my installation in April. I can't report the installation experience by then.
> 
> I was going to leave for FIOS after Frontier settles the acquisition with Verizon. (Main motivation was I want to watch Blazers. And I am not confident DirecTV will add CSN NW by next NBA season. But I am locked in for new 2 year agreement because of this. Consider that NBA is likely going to have a lockout over CBA dispute next season, maybe I have more time.


Nice, keep us updated on what equipment actually arrives.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

mikeny said:


> Would this include a R15 to R16 swap? Interesting stuff.


R16's do not have any networking capability, it would have to be a R22 or HR.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

MicroBeta said:


> RG6? My post was about connecting two receivers via Cat5without a router.
> 
> Mike


I think it was a typo and he meant to say a standard Cat6 cable (meaning he didn't have to use a crossover cable as the ports are auto sensing or whatever you call them).


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> I think it was a typo and he meant to say a standard Cat6 cable (meaning he didn't have to use a crossover cable as the ports are auto sensing or whatever you call them).


Ah, well now that makes sense. 

Mike


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> RG6? My post was about connecting two receivers via Cat5 without a router.
> 
> Mike


:lol: You're right, Cat6... Long day...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> :lol: You're right, Cat6... Long day...


I know how you feel. I've been up since 3:30 and it's startin' to get to me, otherwise I would've figured out what you meant. 

Mike


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

Just got off the phone with a CSR and he claimed that they were not even selling the 24 series receivers and probably wouldn't until April. He did offer me the DECA upgrade option for $99, but then when I told him I wanted to upgrade, he then added that there was a $49 installation fee. He claimed that it couldn't be waived and that since it was in beta, everyone was paying full price and in a year or two they might start offering discounts. I'd like to add MRV, but since I only need 3 DECAs and nothing else, $150 seems steep to me. So, I passed for now.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

msoldan said:


> ...I'd like to add MRV, but since I only need 3 DECAs and nothing else, $150 seems steep to me. So, I passed for now.


It seems that this is a one size fits all approach. Certainly in your situation, not needing SWM and just needing DECA, $150 just doesn't make sense. Many are hoping DECA is sold seperately for these situations, or will likely plan to use their network for the forseeable future...


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

msoldan said:


> Just got off the phone with a CSR and he claimed that they were not even selling the 24 series receivers and probably wouldn't until April. He did offer me the DECA upgrade option for $99, but then when I told him I wanted to upgrade, he then added that there was a $49 installation fee. He claimed that it couldn't be waived and that since it was in beta, everyone was paying full price and in a year or two they might start offering discounts. I'd like to add MRV, but since I only need 3 DECAs and nothing else, $150 seems steep to me. So, I passed for now.


Considering that MoCA adapters are more than $50 each, $150 for 3 doesn't sound all that bad.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Draconis said:


> R16's do not have any networking capability, it would have to be a R22 or HR.


Thanks. I pointed out on the last page that I goofed and was dreaming of going R15 to R22 but I guess that's not going to happen.

I was considering replacing the R15 with an HR and going DECA as that's the only room that would need networking so kill two birds with 1 stone but if the stone is going to cost $148, (besides the $199 lease fee), I may seriously hold off.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

bobnielsen said:


> Considering that MoCA adapters are more than $50 each, $150 for 3 doesn't sound all that bad.


Yes, but those MoCA adapters don't require a $3/month fee. I know, I know, it goes to offset other costs a well. Personally, $20 is what I would pay for one adapter.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> I'm starting to think like the OP: Maybe I shouldn't wait for the TiVo "unicorn" ... If only the 50-SL limit would be lifted on the HR24, since it's fast enough to not get bogged down by SL processing.


You might be able to get them to replace the HR10-250 for free with MPEG-2 going away at the end of the month. Two HR24's and MRV with effectively give you 100 SL.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

msoldan said:


> Just got off the phone with a CSR and he claimed that they were not even selling the 24 series receivers and probably wouldn't until April. He did offer me the DECA upgrade option for $99, but then when I told him I wanted to upgrade, he then added that there was a $49 installation fee. He claimed that it couldn't be waived and that since it was in beta, everyone was paying full price and in a year or two they might start offering discounts. I'd like to add MRV, but since I only need 3 DECAs and nothing else, $150 seems steep to me. So, I passed for now.


I brought up receiver upgrade in my case. I tried to confirm and request that the receiver upgrade to be included in the note. I asked my CSR to confirm that HR24 would be included in my order but he said there was no way for him to specify what receivers I would get in the $99 "equipment upgrade". He just said that it was an all inclusive offer. I am not confident at all that I am getting new receivers, but knowing that the CSR is taking the first ever MRV call for him, I don't think I was going to get much more out of that conversation.

I will report back after my installation. Too bad I can't do it the day after tomorrow.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Yes, but those MoCA adapters don't require a $3/month fee. I know, I know, it goes to offset other costs a well. Personally, $20 is what I would pay for one adapter.


They do if you use them for MRV (which is how my HR21 is connected, over the OTA cables). Directv hasn't announced a price for standalone DECA adapters, but based on their pricing for powerline and wireless adapters, I suspect they won't add on much margin over their cost. I may just go that way (and sell the MoCA devices).


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

bobnielsen said:


> They do if you use them for MRV (which is how my HR21 is connected, over the OTA cables). Directv hasn't announced a price for standalone DECA adapters, but based on their pricing for powerline and wireless adapters, I suspect they won't add on much margin over their cost. I may just go that way (and sell the MoCA devices).


That is an interesting setup you have. I guess if you look at it that way, everyone that insists on using their home network with all it's flawlessness will be paying $3 a month for their cat5 cable LOL. I think DECA is the way to go, especially after reading that thread on why it is more important than we think.

I still think they will start popping up on eBay for cheap after a while. You know how fickle some people are, they will get PO'd at D* for some reason and sell all their stuff and be mad they got charged a non-return receiver fee and all that, just like how their are leased receivers littering eBay.


----------



## DTG (Jan 16, 2010)

I just called DirecTV to order a HR24 Receiver. I currently have 5 HR22 HD DVR's and one standard DVR receiver. 
My question is this : When I talked to the DirecTV CSR, she told me all I needed to have MRV was one $99 upgrade and I would be all set for all of my TV's. She informed me this would include an internet connection. After reading some of the posts on here, I don't think she gave me the correct info, can anyone tell me what I need to have to be able to receive MRV in each room that currently has a HR 22 in it ??

Thanks in advance, David 

Here is the e-mail I just received from DirecTV :
1 Multi-Room HD DVR Upgrade w/ Internet Connection $99.00


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

DTG said:


> I just called DirecTV to order a HR24 Receiver. I currently have 5 HR22 HD DVR's and one standard DVR receiver.
> My question is this : When I talked to the DirecTV CSR, she told me all I needed to have MRV was one $99 upgrade and I would be all set for all of my TV's. She informed me this would include an internet connection. After reading some of the posts on here, I don't think she gave me the correct info, can anyone tell me what I need to have to be able to receive MRV in each room that currently has a HR 22 in it ??
> 
> Thanks in advance, David
> ...


The first question would be where do you live? The "official" MRV rollout is only available in select markets. Otherwise the $99 fee will get you what you need (DECA dongles and SWM.)


----------



## DTG (Jan 16, 2010)

I live in Portland


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

DTG said:


> I live in Portland


Then the $99 should do the trick. What model is your SD DVR? If it's an R15 they should upgrade to an R16 for SWM compatibility.

Edit: According to Duke's install below they may not actually be offering the $99 upgrade in the test markets... Looks like they're still working out the kinks.



Duke3K said:


> ...What is supposed to be being offered in the 4 test markets are "New Virgin MRV installs Only".


----------



## Duke3K (Mar 4, 2010)

Duke3K said:


> Ok - so just to confirm what I was actually getting and to see if I could get a better deal- I called directv back and what I was actually getting was:
> (1) HR24
> (1) H22/H21?
> (1) MRV Upgrade kit (which was DECA adapter to ether enable the H22)
> ...


Ok So Here's an Update on How My install went today and what I actually ended up with:

Directv Installed:

(1) HR24
(1) H24
(1) SWiM LNB Dish & Power Injector
(1) Deca Unit To connect the Cable plant feeding the Hx24's to my Home Network / Router

Comments:
----------
(1) The Direct TV Tech that showed up was super experienced - but this was his 8th install in the Denver area for the new Hx24 stuff. You could tell he was super experienced but was still learning new stuff about the new HW.
(2) Also along for the ride was a DirectV regional supervisor from corporate - also obviously very experienced and was "observing" in the field how all the new HW was being installed and what kind of issues they were running into.

(2) They commented that "technically" speaking what the DirectV rep had authorized over the phone when I place my order - "wasn't allowed". i..e what that rep had authorized was an partial MRV "upgrade" and that Directv wasn't offering those yet anywhere.

(3) What is supposed to be being offered in the 4 test markets are "New Virgin MRV installs Only". 
NOTE: I told them that basically when I placed my order that I had been "out of of the two year window by over 6years and that I threatened to basically dump directv and move on -if he wouldn't allow me to place an order for the new HW and an MRV setup. The supervisor responded and I paraphrase the discussion in this paragraph _" it doesn't really matter on the order side how you convinced them - now that we've got a work order that Says HR24 - we can install it and as long as we are here would you like "us" to go ahead an set up you with the full HR24 / H24 MRV system that you originally wanted. We've got an H24 on the truck. That's really what the test market is about and since were replacing everything - it's effectively a new install at this point anyway. "_

Gee can you guess what my answer was. 

(a) I really lucked out and 
(b) if your in the right place at the right time Directv Field Service ROCKS! Those field guys were freaking awesome.
(c) finally having HDTV satellite is amazing.

Now I just need to make sure that the final bill includes my original discount on the HR24.

Happy Duke.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Duke3K said:


> Ok So Here's an Update on How My install went today and what I actually ended up with:
> 
> Directv Installed:
> 
> ...


:icon_hroc:icon_hroc:icon_hroc:icon_hroc


----------



## DTG (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for all of your info ... They are supposed to come out Monday and set me up for MRV. I get a little shaky when the CSR doesn't even know what I am talking about when I asked about the HR24 ..

Thanks again for your help dsw2112

David


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

I live in the Denver market and got an e-mail this evening offering me the MRV solution. Here is the fine print from the e-mail:



> OFFER INFORMATION
> To access DIRECTV Multi-Room HD DVR service functionality, you need a DIRECTV Plus HD DVR receiver (models HR24, HR20-HR23 with DECA), a second MRV-capable receiver (models H24, HR24 or R22, H21, H23, HR20-HR23 with DECA), a SWiM network, HD Access ($10.00/mo.), DVR service ($7.00/mo.) and Multi-Room HD DVR service ($3.00/mo.).


I'm going to call, and we'll see what shows up! I currently have a HR-20, HR-21 and a D11 and I do not have SWM. I'm hoping that D11 gets switched out for an H24, and if the HR20 and HR21 get upgraded to an HR24 instead of just getting DECA adapters, that's just bonus.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

jcloudm said:


> I live in the Denver market and got an e-mail this evening offering me the MRV solution. Here is the fine print from the e-mail:
> 
> I'm going to call, and we'll see what shows up! I currently have a HR-20, HR-21 and a D11 and I do not have SWM. I'm hoping that D11 gets switched out for an H24, and if the HR20 and HR21 get upgraded to an HR24 instead of just getting DECA adapters, that's just bonus.


Good luck with getting the HR24. I hate having crap hanging off the back of my receivers.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I am in the Denver market and got the e-mail also.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure if you are getting the MRV package and you want an new receiver, it will be a 24 variety. That should be the priority on any MRV installs.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

So are swm-16's now being installed?


----------



## Duke3K (Mar 4, 2010)

Hdhead said:


> So are swm-16's now being installed?


I believe what what installed for my "new install" was a SlimLine Dish that has a SWiM LNB that has 8 line support. (?)

3 of the 8 virtual swim "lines" were used for my installation 2- for the HR24 and 1 for the H24.


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow. Mass confusion among the CSR's when I called. On the third rep after two confused people beforehand, the guy seemed to know what he was doing. At one point just offered to add the $3/month without an "upgrade". Obviously, I declined that one and went with the $99 package (with $49 installation). When we got closer to order confirmation, he said, "Oh, that's interesting. They're going to upgrade your standard receiver." I assume he meant my D11. 

They're coming on Saturday. I'll report back after we see what shows up!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jcloudm said:


> Wow. Mass confusion among the CSR's when I called. On the third rep after two confused people beforehand, the guy seemed to know what he was doing. At one point just offered to add the $3/month without an "upgrade". Obviously, I declined that one and went with the $99 package (with $49 installation). When we got closer to order confirmation, he said, "Oh, that's interesting. They're going to upgrade your standard receiver." I assume he meant my D11.
> 
> They're coming on Saturday. I'll report back after we see what shows up!


As you may know, your D11 does work with SWiM.


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> As you may know, your D11 does work with SWiM.


Right, but it doesn't have a network port, so it can't do MRV, right?

Or did you mean "does not work"?


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I got the email as well since I am in Fresno.....does any of the "in the know" people know about the commitment extension? My install would require swapping 2 H20's out, but I already have a SWM LNB


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jcloudm said:


> Right, but it doesn't have a network port, so it can't do MRV, right?
> 
> Or did you mean "does not work"?





> upgrading to SWiM and swapping a few of the older receivers which are not compatible with MRV--but note that this is not a receiver upgrade in the sense that it does not upgrade a non-DVR to a DVR or SD to HD.


Needs to work with SWM, but not sure there is an SD receiver with a network connection for MRV, other than the obsolete R22.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

chevyguy559 said:


> I got the email as well since I am in Fresno.....does any of the "in the know" people know about the commitment extension? My install would require swapping 2 H20's out, but I already have a SWM LNB


Don't know why it wouldn't be 2yrs as with any HD receiver addition/swap.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

say-what said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't be 2yrs as with any HD receiver addition/swap.


I'm fairly sure there is a commitment/extension, but still waiting to hear how long it is.


----------



## Duke3K (Mar 4, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm fairly sure there is a commitment/extension, but still waiting to hear how long it is.


It was 2 years for my HR24/H24 upgrade.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Duke3K said:


> It was 2 years for my HR24/H24 upgrade.


Yes, but for those with H20s they don't have networking and will be part of the $99 DECA/MRV upgrade, so these may be handled [should be handled] slightly differently. Still though the hardware upgrade will have a commitment with it for the price they're offering it.


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm fairly sure there is a commitment/extension, but still waiting to hear how long it is.


I was NOT asked to make a commitment (I think I am not currently under one), but given the CSR confusion, I wouldn't be surprised if we got off script somehow.

I am starting to think this test market situation is not going to be how things will work in other parts of the country, but who knows.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

say-what said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't be 2yrs as with any HD receiver addition/swap.


If they had sent me a "good" reciever in the first place they wouldn't have to swap them to get me MRV.....:lol:

But if they do require a commitment extension I'll hold off for now, MRV is working fine in the rooms I have it in now....

If only DirecTV will give add RZC or NFL RedZone for $100 a season, I'd add another HD-DVR, swap my H20's, add DECA and sign a 5 year commitment :lol::lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

First off this is what "day one" of the test market rollout? :lol:

"I think":


New installs are for the H/HR24, so anyone leveraging them as a current customer, should figure on the 2-year commitment.
Current customers that will someday get the DECA/MRV "upgrade", will get receivers swapped out to work with SWiM. Those with the H20 could/should get these swapped for H21/H23s so a DECA adapter will work. These will have a commitment too, "but" it isn't yet known the length. I'd guess the 24s for now would be not part of this, but if that's what the tech has, then some may get H24s.
Clearly there are a lot of questions right now and not all the answers are there.
Between Beta & test markets, there is a lot that needs to be worked out before the "real facts" come out.


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

I just got my confirmation e-mail. It says I have agreed to a 12 month commitment with this order, which includes:

1 DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swap $0.00 
1 Multi-Room HD DVR Upgrade w/ Internet Connection $99.00

I didn't actually get asked to agree to the 12 month commitment, but I would have given it anyways, so no problem for me personally.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I called today out of curiosity. They acknowleged the current primary markets but said that they hope it will be Nationally available in "late Spring". The HR24/H24 will be available "real soon". They were not taking any pre-orders.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

I currently have an HR20-700 (living room) and a standard definition DirecTivo (bedroom).

My satellite dish is a 5 LNB monster (not slimline) that really needs to be re-aligned. 

If I end up getting an HR24 to replace the DirecTivo, and get a slimline dish with SWM, will DECA work with my HR20-700? Is there an adapter that allows this? For that matter, will SWM work with my HR20-700?

I definitely need 2 DVRs. 2 tuners is not enough to record my stuff, my son's stuff, and my wife's stuff.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

ShapeGSX said:


> If I end up getting an HR24 to replace the DirecTivo, and get a slimline dish with SWM, will DECA work with my HR20-700? Is there an adapter that allows this? For that matter, will SWM work with my HR20-700?


Yes, yes, and yes. A DECA dongle will attach to the HR20 to provide MRV.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Excellent. Next question!

I have another device in the bedroom that would benefit from a wired internet connection. Can I connect an ethernet switch to the DECA adapter and then connect both the "other device" and the HR20 to the switch?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ShapeGSX said:


> Excellent. Next question!
> 
> I have another device in the bedroom that would benefit from a wired internet connection. Can I connect an ethernet switch to the DECA adapter and then connect both the "other device" and the HR20 to the switch?


Yes, but just don't get carried away connecting everything to the switch.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

If they upgrade an owned HR2(not 4) with an HR24, I wonder if the new one is leased or owned? Maybe you get to keep your old owned one too like they did with the Tivos...


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, this is really stupid (again), but if I put DECA dongles on my HR-22/100's, where do the B Band converters go, before or after the dongles? Or does it matter?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

You won't need the BBCs since DECA requires SWM and SWM gets rid of the BBCs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> OK, this is really stupid (again), but if I put DECA dongles on my HR-22/100's, where do the B Band converters go, before or after the dongles? Or does it matter?


For DECA to work, you need to be on a SWiM system, and then there is no need for BBCs.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

ShapeGSX said:


> Excellent. Next question!
> 
> I have another device in the bedroom that would benefit from a wired internet connection. Can I connect an ethernet switch to the DECA adapter and then connect both the "other device" and the HR20 to the switch?


Some of the DECA beta testers have done this, but I don't know D*'s official policy on such a setup. Otherwise it will work, and I don't really know how D* would stop you from doing this...


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> If they upgrade an owned HR2(not 4) with an HR24, I wonder if the new one is leased or owned? Maybe you get to keep your old owned one too like they did with the Tivos...


IMO, most* likely* any existing SWM capable H/HR2x unit (or equivalent sd unit) with ethernet connection will not be upgraded but will be supplied with a dongle.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

David MacLeod said:


> IMO, most* likely* any existing H/HR2x unit with ethernet connection will not be upgraded but will be supplied with a dongle.


So activate the old DRD435RHs before calling?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> So activate the old DRD435RHs before calling?


HA, that might work


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

David MacLeod said:


> HA, that might work


eBay roundup!!!


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

ShapeGSX said:


> I have another device in the bedroom that would benefit from a wired internet connection. Can I connect an ethernet switch to the DECA adapter and then connect both the "other device" and the HR20 to the switch?


On a related note I'm wondering if this can be done with an HR24? Hypothetical system setup:

HR24
H24
SWM
DECA dongle connected to internet router

If an ethernet cable is connected from the HR24 ethernet port to an Xbox will the Xbox "see" the internet gateway?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> On a related note I'm wondering if this can be done with an HR24? Hypothetical system setup:
> 
> HR24
> H24
> ...


Doesn't work. The H/HR24 is either ethernet OR coax/DECA, if you connect the ethernet the coax is disabled.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Doesn't work. The H/HR24 is either ethernet OR coax/DECA, if you connect the ethernet the coax is disabled.


Thanks VOS, that would have been a nice feature, but I can understand why they didn't include it...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

matt1124 said:


> So activate the old DRD435RHs before calling?


The $99 upgrade will NOT replace an SD receiver or DVR, or an older HR10 series, as part of the upgrade. It will replace an H20 with an H2x that has an ethernet port or is DECA capable. If you have non-eligible receivers or DVRs, you will have to pay normal rate ($99 to $199) for replacements for MRV.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

carl6 said:


> *The $99 upgrade will NOT replace an SD receiver or DVR, or an older HR10 series, as part of the upgrade*. It will replace an H20 with an H2x that has an ethernet port or is DECA capable. If you have non-eligible receivers or DVRs, you will have to pay normal rate ($99 to $199) for replacements for MRV.


From what has been posted I believe they will swap non-SWM SD boxes to SWM compatible versions as part of the upgrade. I.E. D11 to D12 or R15 to R16.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

carl6 said:


> The $99 upgrade will NOT replace an SD receiver or DVR, or an older HR10 series, as part of the upgrade. It will replace an H20 with an H2x that has an ethernet port or is DECA capable. If you have non-eligible receivers or DVRs, you will have to pay normal rate ($99 to $199) for replacements for MRV.


When I called last week to add HBO, they offered me an HD DVR for $99 or a free HD Receiver. I declined and said I would wait. I was hoping that this would be extended if/when I would add the HR24.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> From what has been posted I believe they will swap non-SWM SD boxes to SWM compatible versions as part of the upgrade. I.E. D11 to D12 or R15 to R16.


correct.
receivers that don't work with SWiM, will be exchanged for ones that do, but not upgraded to a DVR from a non DVR, or upgrade SD to HD.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mikeny said:


> When I called last week to add HBO, they offered me an HD DVR for $99 or a free HD Receiver. I declined and said I would wait. I was hoping that this would be extended if/when I would add the HR24.


I'm sure this will be on a case by case when DECA/MRV upgrades come to your area.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

VOS - A quick question

Instead of plugging the ethernet end of a DECA adapter into the STB, could you plug it into a switch (like a D-Link 1105) then use the switch to go to multiple STB's?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jagrim said:


> VOS - A quick question
> 
> Instead of plugging the ethernet end of a DECA adapter into the STB, could you plug it into a switch (like a D-Link 1105) then use the switch to go to multiple STB's?


Sure, since this is how/what the other DECA that bridges to your home network does.
"Again" you don't want to overload any DECA though and its input/output is 100Mb/s.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Sure, since this is how/what the other DECA that bridges to your home network does.
> "Again" you don't want to overload any DECA though and its input/output is 100Mb/s.


Thanks
That's what I figured. I currently feed (3) STB's thru a switch and have see no issues with MRV.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

David MacLeod said:


> IMO, most* likely* any existing SWM capable H/HR2x unit (or equivalent sd unit) with ethernet connection will not be upgraded but will be supplied with a dongle.


Do you think they would allow you to exchange HR20-700 for HR24 if you paid the fee for an HR24. Like an addtional 99.00 or 199.00. My HR20-700 are almost 3.5 years old and the one in the bedroom is really loud. So I am hoping they will allow it if I paid an extra fee.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

dconfer said:


> Do you think they would allow you to exchange HR20-700 for HR24 if you paid the fee for an HR24. Like an addtional 99.00 or 199.00. My HR20-700 are almost 3.5 years old and the one in the bedroom is really loud. So I am hoping they will allow it if I paid an extra fee.


You can do that now - especially if you are out of the commitment. You'd just call up and lease another HR for $199 (or less) and then cancel your older HR and send it back. Will they offer you a nice discount to go HR20 to HR24... :shrug:. But once you can specifically order HR24s by name and you're out of commitment... game on.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dconfer said:


> Do you think they would allow you to exchange HR20-700 for HR24 if you paid the fee for an HR24. Like an addtional 99.00 or 199.00. My HR20-700 are almost 3.5 years old and the one in the bedroom is really loud. So I am hoping they will allow it if I paid an extra fee.


When this comes to your area, I'm sure you could pay for the upgrade [prices will vary for customers/standings] and then send back your old receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BudShark said:


> You can do that now - especially if you are out of the commitment. You'd just call up and lease another HR for $199 (or less) and then cancel your older HR and send it back. Will they offer you a nice discount to go HR20 to HR24... :shrug:. But once you can specifically order HR24s by name and you're out of commitment... game on.


Remember currently the 24s are marked for new installs with MRV/DECA and only in the four test markets.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

So, in spite of having a hardwired CAT 5e network from when my house was built in 2006, I might have to actually pay the $99 fee if they would give me a SWM-8 (I have a WB68 cascading to a SWM-8 now) and DECA adaptors for all 7 of my receivers. (heck, even for the 4 HR boxes and leave the H21s alone would be fine for that price.


----------



## 549 (Dec 8, 2007)

Is there anywhere to see a nice summary that completely explains what is involved with getting MVR set up. I'd like to see a concise listing of what equipment is needed, what service packages are needed, what type of network is needed and what DirecTV is offering to get customers set up with MVR. The info in this thread is just too scattered to really make sense of.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

BudShark said:


> You can do that now - especially if you are out of the commitment. You'd just call up and lease another HR for $199 (or less) and then cancel your older HR and send it back. Will they offer you a nice discount to go HR20 to HR24... :shrug:. But once you can specifically order HR24s by name and you're out of commitment... game on.


Thank you for the reply. I have not been in a commitment for almost 1.5 years now. I was hoping I could do this. I will pay the fee to swap out both my HR20-700 for HR24 when I can get the upgrade to deca. I want to add an H24 also. Even will get the SWM when they do it. Right now I am still on the 2 lines per reciever. So the 99 fee to upgrade will be worth it to me for deca and swm. No BBC plus no deca dongles cant wait.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

549 said:


> Is there anywhere to see a nice summary that completely explains what is involved with getting MVR set up. I'd like to see a concise listing of what equipment is needed, what service packages are needed, what type of network is needed and what DirecTV is offering to get customers set up with MVR. The info in this thread is just too scattered to really make sense of.


Try this: http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/MRV First Look.pdf


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I just want to make sure I understand this correctly:

1) I can use my existing HR20-700 for MRV.
2) I will have to pay $99 to upgrade to a SWiM8 multiswitch and all the DECA's that I will need (I'll just be connecting 2 HRXs).
3) I will probably have to pay $199 to upgrade my R15 to an HR24.

Thanks!!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Rob Dawn said:


> I just want to make sure I understand this correctly:
> 
> 1) I can use my existing HR20-700 for MRV.
> 2) I will have to pay $99 to upgrade to a SWiM8 multiswitch and all the DECA's that I will need (I'll just be connecting 2 HRXs).
> ...


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rob Dawn said:


> I just want to make sure I understand this correctly:
> 
> 1) I can use my existing HR20-700 for MRV.
> 2) I will have to pay $99 to upgrade to a SWiM8 multiswitch and all the DECA's that I will need (I'll just be connecting 2 HRXs).
> ...


You might be able to leverage the R15 upgrade a bit depending on your status, but you've kind of "got it", except for the SWM8, which may end up being a SWMLNB/dish..


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> For DECA to work, you need to be on a SWiM system, and then there is no need for BBCs.


Hmmmmm, loss of the BBC's itself may be a good reason to switch to swm/deca.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> Hmmmmm, loss of the BBC's itself may be a good reason to switch to swm/deca.


You can switch to SWiM without DECA, as I'm sure you realize. You'll get about 2 - 3 points higher on your signal strengths, a tiny bit better rain fade resistance, and NEVER get a 771 error when changing channels rapidly.


----------



## joelkamp (Aug 19, 2009)

It sounds like even with the HR-24 I will have to an external DECA/Ethernet bridge to support VOD. If I don't want to support VOD over the network can the external DECA/Ethernet bridge be deleted? 

I would have hoped that this functionality would have been built into the HR-24 and Ethernet would just be plugged into the back of the HR-24, seems like a strange design decision to me. Am I missing something here?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

joelkamp said:


> It sounds like even with the HR-24 I will have to an external DECA/Ethernet bridge to support VOD. If I don't want to support VOD over the network can the external DECA/Ethernet bridge be deleted?
> 
> I would have hoped that this functionality would have been built into the HR-24 and Ethernet would just be plugged into the back of the HR-24, seems like a strange design decision to me. Am I missing something here?


The 24s have it built in. Connecting to your home network is where another DECA adapter is needed.
Using the 24 as the bridge isn't an option, but then don't know why it should be since my network isn't anywhere near my DVRs.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

joelkamp said:


> It sounds like even with the HR-24 I will have to an external DECA/Ethernet bridge to support VOD. If I don't want to support VOD over the network can the external DECA/Ethernet bridge be deleted?
> 
> I would have hoped that this functionality would have been built into the HR-24 and Ethernet would just be plugged into the back of the HR-24, seems like a strange design decision to me. Am I missing something here?


Same reason you don't plug your HR2x receiver into your modem then your computer network into the second port of the HR2x.


----------



## THX (Aug 5, 2004)

Maybe I'm missing something but why are they offering a HR24 with a non-DVR H24 with this upgrade for new virgin MRV installs?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

THX said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but why are they offering a HR24 with a non-DVR H24 with this upgrade for new virgin MRV installs?


Because the H24 can view recording from the HR24, [and kind of the main point of MRV].


----------



## joelkamp (Aug 19, 2009)

I plan to upgrade all receivers to 24 models so all would have built in DECA for MRV, the only reason I can see to be connected to my home network/internet is for VOD, correct?

Since many of us have already run home networks to our media centers to support current Directv boxes and other components it seems like it would have been nice to offer the option of both internal and external bridges to the DECA network. I don't really want to add the external DECA box to my Media center as it is a very open concept and last I saw the DECA box is white (all my components including TV stand are glossy black). Anyhow I am sure I will be able to figure out a way to do it, but is going to mean rearranging a bunch of cables.

Also can two HR24s be networked together via DECA and be controlled with one master DVR scheduler?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

joelkamp said:


> I plan to upgrade all receivers to 24 models so all would have built in DECA for MRV, the only reason I can see to be connected to my home network/internet is for VOD, correct?
> 
> Since many of us have already run home networks to our media centers to support current Directv boxes and other components it seems like it would have been nice to offer the option of both internal and external bridges to the DECA network. I don't really want to add the external DECA box to my Media center as it is a very open concept and last I saw the DECA box is white (all my components including TV stand are glossy black). Anyhow I am sure I will be able to figure out a way to do it, but is going to mean rearranging a bunch of cables.
> 
> Also can two HR24s be networked together via DECA and be controlled with one master DVR scheduler?


The DECA bridge can sit in a closet somewhere. I just needs power, a connection to your SWiM lines and a connection to your home network. Once that is set up, you won't have to touch it again most likely.

Some of the other services available with a broadband connection:

Video on Demand
TV Apps
MediaShare
Network upload of PPV information, etc.

There is no collaborative scheduling. In fact, you cannot set a recording on a remote HR24 from another HR24. You can set a recording from an H24 on an HR24.

If you just want MRV, you do not need a broadband connection. All of the receivers/DVRs will see each other just fine.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

joelkamp said:


> I plan to upgrade all receivers to 24 models so all would have built in DECA for MRV, the only reason I can see to be connected to my home network/internet is for VOD, correct?
> 
> Since many of us have already run home networks to our media centers to support current Directv boxes and other components it seems like it would have been nice to offer the option of both internal and external bridges to the DECA network. I don't really want to add the external DECA box to my Media center as it is a very open concept and last I saw the DECA box is white (all my components including TV stand are glossy black). Anyhow I am sure I will be able to figure out a way to do it, but is going to mean rearranging a bunch of cables.
> 
> Also can two HR24s be networked together via DECA and be controlled with one master DVR scheduler?


The DECA can be located wherever you wish, as long as you have both coax and ethernet available.

Right now the H24 can do remote scheduling on DVRs and hopefully the ability to do that with another DVR will be coming soon.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> You can switch to SWiM without DECA, as I'm sure you realize. You'll get about 2 - 3 points higher on your signal strengths, a tiny bit better rain fade resistance, and NEVER get a 771 error when changing channels rapidly.


lame lefty, thanks for the good info (as always !), but the best price I saw for the SWM switch was $99 on solid signal, looks like Directv might give me the switch and two deca dongles for $99. So I am kinda searching for the best deal (retired engineer with expensive hobbies :lol


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Since I'm in the Portland market I called today on the MRV conversion. I asked if it was 8 receivers or TUNERS? The rep did not know and checked. The answer came back as an SWM LNB conversion for up to 8 tuners. Since I'm floating 12 tuners and hoping to raise that to 14, I thanked them and left the call.

So, marketing, and support needs to know what they are selling and the average consumer doesn't know what they are really buying. Worse when the consumer does know they have no power to properly direct the support team.

This is just one reason why I've ZERO confidence in their tech support to convert my infrastructure. ARGH!

Don "ignerunse is blis" Bolton


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> This is just one reason why I've ZERO confidence in their tech support to convert my infrastructure. ARGH!


Give it time. These are first-level CSR's working off a BRAND NEW script. Most of them have no idea how this stuff works or even knew it existed until their most recent briefing or whatever on the script changes. By the time the SWiM16 hits the real world and these folks have a lot more experience with the ins and outs of not only the hardware involved, but the PROCESS on their end, it'll be easier for people with outlier configurations like yours.


----------



## Noresults (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a swm with an HR-21 and a D-12-100 do I need a DECA?

And what is a DECA? My HR-21 is plugged into my home network why would I need anything else other than to upgrade my D-12?

Thanks


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I called DIRECTV to try to order an HR24, and I thought I had been successful but when the installers showed up this morning they had a different model, not an HR24. I called again and was told that they still couldn't specify the model they were ordering. The best bet was to try locally. I was given a list of stores and the last one had them. So if you're in Fresno and just have to have one, you can get an HR24 at Central Valley Entertainment Systems.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Interesting that the HR24 has made it to retail already.....


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

So if I do not have a SWiM setup then I would need to add that setup, then the DECA stuff, and then I would be given 1 HR24 and 1 H24 (I need 2 boxes only) which would give me 500gb of space? Right now I have an HR20 and HR23 which gives me around 800gb of space...

Once MRV comes to my area would I have to pay for a "SWiM upgrade" as well or would D* take care of that since it is a "requirement" for me to have the DECA/MRV setup? I did a full house remodel 1 year ago and now I wish I would have asked them for a SWiM install...didn't know it was going to be such a big deal...

For my situation it does not seem like the way to go at this point...


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

pdawg17 said:


> So if I do not have a SWiM setup then I would need to add that setup, then the DECA stuff, and then I would be given 1 HR24 and 1 H24 (I need 2 boxes only) which would give me 500gb of space? Right now I have an HR20 and HR23 which gives me around 800gb of space...
> 
> Once MRV comes to my area would I have to pay for a "SWiM upgrade" as well or would D* take care of that since it is a "requirement" for me to have the DECA/MRV setup? I did a full house remodel 1 year ago and now I wish I would have asked them for a SWiM install...didn't know it was going to be such a big deal...
> 
> For my situation it does not seem like the way to go at this point...


I don't think they will be replacing your HR20 and HR23 with 24s. Your 20 and 23 will work with MRV. It's probably too early to be sure of the charge. However, it sound like it might be $99 to put in the SWM and add the DECA adapters for your DVRs.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DogLover said:


> I don't think they will be replacing your HR20 and HR23 with 24s. Your 20 and 23 will work with MRV. *It's probably too early to be sure of the charge. However, it sound like it might be $99 to put in the SWM and add the DECA adapters for your DVRs.*


That would have been my assumption for those folks getting the units in those first areas as well.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

DogLover said:


> I don't think they will be replacing your HR20 and HR23 with 24s. Your 20 and 23 will work with MRV. It's probably too early to be sure of the charge. However, it sound like it might be $99 to put in the SWM and add the DECA adapters for your DVRs.


This is what I am expecting -- that they'll switch me to SWM & give me the DECA adaptors. I do have an H20 that I believe will get upgraded to something else, likely NOT an H24. I'm still confused on the SWM setup. I know it stands for Single Wire Multiswitch. From what I understand, one wire can supply two tuners. But the DVR's need two inputs so there is an additional splitter required that spilts the one SWM wire into two outputs that each go into the DVR? Is that correct?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> I'm still confused on the SWM setup. I know it stands for Single Wire Multiswitch. From what I understand, one wire can supply two tuners. But the DVR's need two inputs so there is an additional splitter required that spilts the one SWM wire into two outputs that each go into the DVR? Is that correct?


No. When an H/HR2x box is connected to an SWM system, it senses that fact. One cable thus feeds both tuners through just one SAT input. Circuitry inside the H/HR2x takes care of feeding the signals to the individual tuners.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> This is what I am expecting -- that they'll switch me to SWM & give me the DECA adaptors. I do have an H20 that I believe will get upgraded to something else, likely NOT an H24. I'm still confused on the SWM setup. I know it stands for Single Wire Multiswitch. From what I understand, one wire can supply two tuners. But the DVR's need two inputs so there is an additional splitter required that spilts the one SWM wire into two outputs that each go into the DVR? Is that correct?


Nope there is one wire that is split inside the DVR. There is no external splitter.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow, that's very cool. Thanks for the answers!


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Doesn't work. The H/HR24 is either ethernet OR coax/DECA, if you connect the ethernet the coax is disabled.


Do you happen to know if DECA disables the ethernet port on the other HR series units? I use the ethernet port on all of my HR units as "jumpers" to other media, such as an Xbox as dsw2112 mentioned.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

OptimusPrime said:


> Do you happen to know if DECA disables the ethernet port on the other HR series units?


DECA modules connect to older H/HR2x boxes through the ethernet port. It won't affect use of the second port, though Directv has indicated that use of the second port should be discouraged since it takes system resources.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

OptimusPrime said:


> Do you happen to know if DECA disables the ethernet port on the other HR series units? I use the ethernet port on all of my HR units as "jumpers" to other media, such as an Xbox as dsw2112 mentioned.


On those with two ethernet ports, the second ports shouldn't be used/isn't a supported method, since it requires processor cycles to function. Users should know that this isn't really a switch as it's missing the controller, thus requiring the processor to function.
Now to answer your question, adding a DECA to port 1, has no effect to port 2.


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmmmn. Thanks guys. Not that I have any intention to go DECA or MRV once it's available, but I was curious as to why the 24 series disabled the other port. I use that 2nd port all the time on my 21 and 22 and it seems to work great. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

OptimusPrime said:


> Hmmmn. Thanks guys. Not that I have any intention to go DECA or MRV once it's available, but I was curious as to why the 24 series disabled the other port. * I use that 2nd port all the time on my 21 and 22 and it seems to work grea*t. Thanks for letting me know.


The port isn't the problem, but the DVR may be having some, that it wouldn't if you used a real switch for your needs. I was like you until I did some testing and found some "oddities" with the second port, which is how I found that it isn't as I thought it was.


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> The port isn't the problem, but the DVR may be having some, that it wouldn't if you used a real switch for your needs. I was like you until I did some testing and found some "oddities" with the second port, which is how I found that it isn't as I thought it was.


Thanks for the tip! What kind of oddities? Now I'm really curious! I'll check it out.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> I called DIRECTV to try to order an HR24, and I thought I had been successful but when the installers showed up this morning they had a different model, not an HR24. I called again and was told that they still couldn't specify the model they were ordering. The best bet was to try locally. I was given a list of stores and the last one had them. So if you're in Fresno and just have to have one, you can get an HR24 at Central Valley Entertainment Systems.


Hmm... So if I make a quick trip to Fresno and buy (ah - I mean lease) an HR24 from Central Valley Entertainment Systems will I be able to add it to my account you think? Too easy?


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Can I use a HR20 and HR21 for MRV? Lastly, do i need the deca or can this be hooked up without DTV assistance?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Casey21 said:


> Can I use a HR20 and HR21 for MRV? Lastly, do i need the deca or can this be hooked up without DTV assistance?


If you've got the latest update and they're networked, you can use it under the Beta release.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> If you've got the latest update and they're networked, you can use it under the Beta release.


Thanks, veryoldschool - can i use wireless? if so, i think we can go thru our xbox........


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Casey21 said:


> Thanks, veryoldschool - can i use wireless? if so, i think we can go thru our xbox........


wireless is having mixed results, so maybe you can and then maybe it won't.
Hardwired is working well.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> wireless is having mixed results, so maybe you can and then maybe it won't.
> Hardwired is working well.


o.k. we'll try hard-wired. We've already got one of them hard-wired and it works fine (i.e. on demand, media share). One last easy question, once we've been successful with the hard-wired of both, do i just contact DTV and ask for MRV? Thanks again for your responses - it's been so helpful!!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Casey21 said:


> o.k. we'll try hard-wired. We've already got one of them hard-wired and it works fine (i.e. on demand, media share). One last easy question, once we've been successful with the hard-wired of both, do i just contact DTV and ask for MRV? Thanks again for your responses - it's been so helpful!!!


Under the Beta release, you don't need to call DirecTV. In the setup menu is an opt-in option. After Beta is over, then you'll need to call and sign up for the $3/month fee.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Again - thanks! Have a great day


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

So, as previously mentioned, I'm in the Denver market and getting the $99 MRV Upgrade package today. The installer is here, and as far as I can tell, here's what I'm getting:

1. A new dish with SWM. I did not have SWM before.
2. Three DECA modules: One for my HR20, one for my HR21, and one for the broadband connection.
3. A swap from my D11 to a D12. I assume this is because my D11 is not SWM compatible.

I was hoping the D11 would get replaced with an H24, but no dice. Fortunately, directv.com is offering me a free HD non-DVR receiver for being a loyal customer, so I'm going to execute that on my own and replace the D12 with it. I don't know whether they will ship me an H24 because I'm an DECA MRV household or not, but we will find out.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

jcloudm said:


> So, as previously mentioned, I'm in the Denver market and getting the $99 MRV Upgrade package today. The installer is here, and as far as I can tell, here's what I'm getting:
> 
> 1. A new dish with SWM. I did not have SWM before.
> 2. Three DECA modules: One for my HR20, one for my HR21, and one for the broadband connection.
> ...


Cool, sounds reasonable to me. Hope it goes national SOON. :eek2:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

jcloudm said:


> I was hoping the D11 would get replaced with an H24, but no dice. Fortunately, directv.com is offering me a free HD non-DVR receiver for being a loyal customer, so I'm going to execute that on my own and replace the D12 with it. I don't know whether they will ship me an H24 because I'm an DECA MRV household or not, but we will find out.


I THINK if you call them to place the order and tell them you specifically want the HD receiver for MRV, since you are in one of the pilot program areas, you'll get an H24. If not, you'll need another DECA for whatever they send you.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Hmm... So if I make a quick trip to Fresno and buy (ah - I mean lease) an HR24 from Central Valley Entertainment Systems will I be able to add it to my account you think? Too easy?


Just make sure they are open.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OptimusPrime said:


> Hmmmn. Thanks guys. Not that I have any intention to go DECA or MRV once it's available, but I was curious as to why the 24 series disabled the other port. I use that 2nd port all the time on my 21 and 22 and it seems to work great. Thanks for letting me know.


There are situations where your network can get flooded with traffic bringing down your Internet connection. If nothing else, it can be frustrating when this does happen. I would highly recommend against using the second port for anything.

On the 24s, Ethernet is detected first, and if it's connected, then DECA will be disabled. If no Ethernet is detected, DECA will be used for communication (regardless of broadband connectivity).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Hmm... So if I make a quick trip to Fresno and buy (ah - I mean lease) an HR24 from Central Valley Entertainment Systems will I be able to add it to my account you think? Too easy?


If all you're looking for is an HR24 and Fresno is not too far for you, then I doubt it would be a problem to add it to your account regardless of your location. What you won't be able to do is get the MRV equipment as I don't think any retailers have it at this time. I'm hoping (but have not idea whether or not it will happen) that retailers or DIRECTV themselves sell the DECA modules so that you can (1) connect to broadband and/or (2) connect your other MRV capable receivers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> There are situations where your network can get flooded with traffic bringing down your Internet connection. If nothing else, it can be frustrating when this does happen. I would highly recommend against using the second port for anything.


While mine wasn't "flooded", I have had my router complete lock up many times using the second port, so there is truth to this, for anyone that wonders.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jcloudm said:


> I was hoping the D11 would get replaced with an H24, but no dice. Fortunately, directv.com is offering me a free HD non-DVR receiver for being a loyal customer, so I'm going to execute that on my own and replace the D12 with it. I don't know whether they will ship me an H24 because I'm an DECA MRV household or not, but we will find out.


Please keep us up to date on that. Curious if they'll ship a DECA along with a H21/H23 if that's what you'll get and if not will they send you one for free?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> On a related note I'm wondering if this can be done with an HR24? Hypothetical system setup:
> 
> HR24
> H24
> ...





veryoldschool said:


> Doesn't work. The H/HR24 is either ethernet OR coax/DECA, if you connect the ethernet the coax is disabled.


Now, that would work if the receiver he was piggy backing onto was an HR20/21/22/23, correct?

_Edit: Whoops. Posted before I read the last page!_

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

See, I keep wondering if the $99 fee is a good deal for me. If I upgraded to HD, I would get a new dish, but as upgrades don't get SWM installed, I'd be out of luck there. If I paid the $99, I'd get SWM and the components I would need for DECA for 2 receivers plus the bridge. I suppose $99 for SWM and 3 DECA units wouldn't be that bad then and I'd have HD, too.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> See, I keep wondering if the $99 fee is a good deal for me. If I upgraded to HD, I would get a new dish, but as upgrades don't get SWM installed, I'd be out of luck there. If I paid the $99, I'd get SWM and the components I would need for DECA for 2 receivers plus the bridge. I suppose $99 for SWM and 3 DECA units wouldn't be that bad then and I'd have HD, too.
> 
> - Merg


First the DECA right now is for new installs, but at least one customer was able to leverage this to an upgrade with new H/HR24s being in a test market.
SWiM is becoming the standard install, so you might get the SWiM with your upgrade, though not the 24s right now.
Now once the test markets finish and this goes main stream, you might be able to get both, by upgrading to HD and DECA/MRV for the added $99 + receivers, like the one customer has in the test market.
Clearly the upgrade value will vary for every customer, while the cost doesn't.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> If all you're looking for is an HR24 and Fresno is not too far for you, then I doubt it would be a problem to add it to your account regardless of your location. What you won't be able to do is get the MRV equipment as I don't think any retailers have it at this time. I'm hoping (but have not idea whether or not it will happen) that retailers or DIRECTV themselves sell the DECA modules so that you can (1) connect to broadband and/or (2) connect your other MRV capable receivers.


Only about 800 miles.


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

So, after 4 hours (!) the install of the DECA adapters is complete and everything is working as expected. The installer spent a LOT of time working on replacing connections and putting in the SWM8 module, and figuring out that the HR-20 input #1 is not the same physical location as the HR-21 input #1. The actual DECA setup only took about 30-45 minutes. His install sheet said it was supposed to take 37 minutes.

I will point out that trick play does seem better over DECA compared to when I had them networked wirelessly.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok,

Read every single page on this thread topic, but I still have questions about exactly what the $99.00 MRV upgrade entails, specifically pertaining to the SWM upgrade part.

I presently have six DVRs with only two HD types (HR21-200 and a HR22-100), and the rest are a mixture of standard definition R15s and DTIVOs all supplied through a WB616 and WB68 in cascade. 

Now does the MRV upgrade program *mandate* that all receivers in an installation be placed on SWM regardless of whether or not they are MRV capable? 

If so, then this is going to cause me a problem since the users of the legacy DVRs here are perfectly happy with them as well as have a lot of programing stored on them and have no interest in swapping them out for R16s. 

I was hoping DirecTV would simply upgrade the two HR2Xs for MRV by splitting the feed from my SL5 dish and install a SWM-8 module and leave the older non-SWM SD-DVRs on the legacy multiswitch arrangement.

But will DirecTV allow mixed set-ups for MRV installs?


----------



## INTC (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm thinking of upgrading to DECA since I'm in the Portland, OR area. I would like to know if the DECA module for broadband connection is included in the $99 fee. The rep stated it was an extra $25 charge. I'm also considering swapping out my SD receiver with an HD since I will eventually replace my last SD TV. Will I be able to use MRV on my SD TV if I switch out the receiver.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HoTat2 said:


> Ok,
> 
> Read every single page on this thread topic, but I still have questions about exactly what the $99.00 MRV upgrade entails, specifically pertaining to the SWM upgrade part.
> 
> ...


I've seen some info that makes it look like SWiM8's (or SWiM16's when available) can be installed for the DECA upgrades, so they're not limted to only the SWiMLNB's anymore.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

INTC said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading to DECA since I'm in the Portland, OR area. I would like to know if the DECA module for broadband connection is included in the $99 fee. The rep stated it was an extra $25 charge. I'm also considering swapping out my SD receiver with an HD since I will eventually replace my last SD TV. Will I be able to use MRV on my SD TV if I switch out the receiver.


I am thinking that it is included. So $25 is the price for DECA adapters, huh? Not bad, not bad. Wanna sell me some of yours?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

RAD said:


> I've seen some info that makes it look like SWiM8's (or SWiM16's when available) can be installed for the DECA upgrades, so they're not limted to only the SWiMLNB's anymore.


Well thanks RAD;

And I understand all this, but as I stated I have a number of family members here who do not want give up their R15s and DTIVOs for R16s along with losing all their programming on them.

So unless DirecTV will allow for mixed SWM and legacy installations after the MRV upgrade, I'm pretty much out of luck unless and until they sell the DECA dongles separately so I can do the upgrade myself.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HoTat2 said:


> Well thanks RAD;
> 
> And I understand all this, but as I stated I have a number of family members here who do not want give up their R15s and DTIVOs for R16s along with losing all their programming on them.
> 
> So unless DirecTV will allow for mixed SWM and legacy installations after the MRV upgrade, I'm pretty much out of luck unless and until they sell the DECA dongles separately so I can do the upgrade myself.


If they have only 1 R15/DTivo the SWiM8 does have three legacy ports on it so they could keep one of them. Don't know what the SWiM16 has for legacy ports, if any.


----------



## cheesedjdj (Jan 21, 2010)

RAD said:


> If they have only 1 R15/DTivo the SWiM8 does have three legacy ports on it so they could keep one of them. Don't know what the SWiM16 has for legacy ports, if any.


Im pretty sure it has 4 that can also be used to cascade to another multiswitch.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cheesedjdj said:


> Im pretty sure it has 4 that can also be used to cascade to another multiswitch.


Yes, this is a big improvement over the SWM8, so you can cascade "another" [SWM or otherwise] switch off it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> First the DECA right now is for new installs, but at least one customer was able to leverage this to an upgrade with new H/HR24s being in a test market.
> SWiM is becoming the standard install, so you might get the SWiM with your upgrade, though not the 24s right now.
> Now once the test markets finish and this goes main stream, you might be able to get both, by upgrading to HD and DECA/MRV for the added $99 + receivers, like the one customer has in the test market.
> Clearly the upgrade value will vary for every customer, while the cost doesn't.


Right. I realize the MRV upgrade listed is for new installs, but I was just referring to if this would be available to current customers. So I guess the way they are advertising it is that if you manage to work out one of the new customer deals where you get receivers and install for free you can then opt to pay $99 to get yourself setup for MRV. I guess that wouldn't be that bad of a deal for a new customer.

As for SWM, that would be great if they would do an HD upgrade and convert me to SWM. If that was the case, I would just need to get ahold of a couple of DECA adapters to have MRV and if they were under $100 for the pair I'd be ahead of the game.

- Merg


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

In a household currently with a SWiM LNB, an HR21, an HR22, an R16, and a D12, I assume the $99 upgrade would simply provide DECA's for the two HR's and a DECA for network connection, nothing else. Is this correct?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Right. I realize the MRV upgrade listed is for new installs, but I was just referring to if this would be available to current customers. So I guess the way they are advertising it is that if you manage to work out one of the new customer deals where you get receivers and install for free you can then opt to pay $99 to get yourself setup for MRV. I guess that wouldn't be that bad of a deal for a new customer.
> 
> As for SWM, that would be great if they would do an HD upgrade and convert me to SWM. If that was the case, I would just need to get ahold of a couple of DECA adapters to have MRV and if they were under $100 for the pair I'd be ahead of the game.
> 
> - Merg


There is a post around here [somewhere] where an additional DECA was $25, so "at some point" these may be available from DirecTV.


----------



## INTC (Dec 15, 2006)

I called again about the MVR pilot and got a better deal. Upgrade SD receiver to HD; SWM and DECA install with internet connectivity all for $99 + $49 install fee. Install is this Friday.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> There is a post around here [somewhere] where an additional DECA was $25, so "at some point" these may be available from DirecTV.


I would need 5. As long as the 1 year extension for the upgrade didn't extend me past the 20 months I have left, I might as well spend the extra $25 and get a new dish with new LNB.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> There is a post around here [somewhere] where an additional DECA was $25, so "at some point" these may be available from DirecTV.


Yeah, I think I saw that one too.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> I would need 5. As long as the 1 year extension for the upgrade didn't extend me past the 20 months I have left, I might as well spend the extra $25 and get a new dish with new LNB.


Commitment extensions don't extend onto the end of current commitments. They actually just reset your commitment from this point forward. If you have a commitment end date that is farther out than your new commitment would be, you are left with your current end date.

- Merg


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

First off I can't tell you people how great this user group is. Totally awesome!!

I'm hoping on getting MRV when offered in SLC, Utah. I have a concern about the SWiM8 and being able to still use my Hughes SD TiVo. I also run an HR21 and want to replace it with two (2) HR24s but I still want to keep the SD TiVo because another member of the family has over 100 shows on the Priority List. Can't do that on the Directv equipment unless you use Keyword searches. 

Ok back to the SWiM8 and SD TiVo question. I understand SWiM8 has legacy ports for older SD receivers. I also understand that it limits the SD receiver to 3LNB type satellite reception. Does anyone know what satellites would be accessed for the older TiVo and maybe even what stations are on those satellites?

Thank you so much!!
Dave


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

utbronco said:


> Ok back to the SWiM8 and SD TiVo question. I understand SWiM8 has legacy ports for older SD receivers. I also understand that it limits the SD receiver to 3LNB type satellite reception. Does anyone know what satellites would be accessed for the older TiVo and maybe even what stations are on those satellites?
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> Dave


You'd be able to get all the SD channels that you do now via the legacy ports since the 3 satellites you'd see are 101, 110 and 119, assuming that the LNB that you have is the 5LNB which sees those plus 99 and 103 for HD.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> I would need 5. As long as the 1 year extension for the upgrade didn't extend me past the 20 months I have left, I might as well spend the extra $25 and get a new dish with new LNB.


You would only need 5 if they don't swap out existing receivers to the H24/HR24 otherwise you would only need 1. As people get these installations done I'm sure we'll hear if existing HD and HD DVR's are replaced as well.


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

RAD said:



> You'd be able to get all the SD channels that you do now via the legacy ports since the 3 satellites you'd see are 101, 110 and 119, assuming that the LNB that you have is the 5LNB which sees those plus 99 and 103 for HD.


Thank you very much!! I do have a 5LNB Dish. Great response!!

Ok, now my next question!! I use wireless from my main router to my HR21 for VOD etc. I understand the HR24 is either DECA or Wireless not both. My Router is not close to any cable which could be included in a DECA Cloud. How do I get access to the Internet from the HR24 if I have no Cable connection near the router?

Thanks again for your help. This is probably the last hurdle I can see!!
Dave


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Shades228 said:


> You would only need 5 if they don't swap out existing receivers to the H24/HR24 otherwise you would only need 1. As people get these installations done I'm sure we'll hear if existing HD and HD DVR's are replaced as well.


That would be nice. I am not going to swap out my owned receivers for leased HR24s though, so we will have to see what they come up with on that.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

utbronco said:


> Thank you very much!! I do have a 5LNB Dish. Great response!!
> 
> Ok, now my next question!! I use wireless from my main router to my HR21 for VOD etc. I understand the HR24 is either DECA or Wireless not both. My Router is not close to any cable which could be included in a DECA Cloud. How do I get access to the Internet from the HR24 if I have no Cable connection near the router?
> 
> ...


Is there an Ethernet jack near any of your receivers? It's possible to connect to your networking infrastructure that way and then use the satellite (coax) infrastructure for the 24.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

utbronco said:


> Thank you very much!! I do have a 5LNB Dish. Great response!!
> 
> Ok, now my next question!! I use wireless from my main router to my HR21 for VOD etc. I understand the HR24 is either DECA or Wireless not both. My Router is not close to any cable which could be included in a DECA Cloud. How do I get access to the Internet from the HR24 if I have no Cable connection near the router?
> 
> ...


I believe you could also use a wireless ethernet adapter on the DECA adapter that is acting as the bridge to your home network. But, as Doug stated, if you have any of your current receivers hardwired, you would just use that ethernet hookup to bridge to your network.

- Merg


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I believe you could also use a wireless ethernet adapter on the DECA adapter that is acting as the bridge to your home network. But, as Doug stated, if you have any of your current receivers hardwired, you would just use that ethernet hookup to bridge to your network.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks again!!

All I have at the primary location is my wireless access point. I hope to be using the HR24 at the location and I also have my older TiVo unit there as well. I plan on powering the SWiM8 from that location too. Maybe I'll have to end up not getting a second HR24 and use my HR21 at the new remote location in another Family Room. That one has the Wireless Access Point plugged into the ethernet connection for VOD.


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> You would only need 5 if they don't swap out existing receivers to the H24/HR24 otherwise you would only need 1. As people get these installations done I'm sure we'll hear if existing HD and HD DVR's are replaced as well.


I have been through the $99 offer, and they definitely did NOT replace existing HD DVRs - they just added DECA adapters to existing HD DVRs and changed my LNB to be SWM.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

jcloudm said:


> I have been through the $99 offer, and they definitely did NOT replace existing HD DVRs - they just added DECA adapters to existing HD DVRs and changed my LNB to be SWM.


Great that clears that up.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jcloudm said:


> I have been through the $99 offer, and they definitely did NOT replace existing HD DVRs - they just added DECA adapters to existing HD DVRs and changed my LNB to be SWM.


What did they do to connect the DECA network to your broadband connection and if they did was there an extra charge for that?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

utbronco said:


> Thanks again!!
> 
> All I have at the primary location is my wireless access point. I hope to be using the HR24 at the location and I also have my older TiVo unit there as well. I plan on powering the SWiM8 from that location too. Maybe I'll have to end up not getting a second HR24 and use my HR21 at the new remote location in another Family Room. That one has the Wireless Access Point plugged into the ethernet connection for VOD.


You may be able to use the connection where your WAP is located for the broadband connectivity. You would need a switch with an open port. Some WAPs have extra ports, some only have the single uplink port so I don't know whether you have an open port for the BB DECA or not. Then a DECA would be used to connect the HR21. The HR24 would simply benefit by having DECA built in and you could have everything working.

If all you want is MRV (not DIRECTV2PC, TVApps, VOD, etc.) then the HR24 and your HR21+DECA will be sufficient for the HR24 & HR21 to see each other for MRV. No other networking is required for MRV.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jcloudm said:


> I have been through the $99 offer, and they definitely did NOT replace existing HD DVRs - they just added DECA adapters to existing HD DVRs and changed my LNB to be SWM.


Did you get any new receivers or just switch your current setup to SWM/DECA?

- Merg


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

jcloudm said:


> I have been through the $99 offer, and they definitely did NOT replace existing HD DVRs - they just added DECA adapters to existing HD DVRs and changed my LNB to be SWM.


Did they require a 2 year agreement with the upgrade? I just talked to them a couple of hours ago to get the upgrade myself and the CSR told me that it required a 2 year agreement which was not mentioned when I talked to them last week. I understand this is new for them, but shouldn't these things be rather uniform between all CSRs? I declined again. I'm getting really close to running wire to accomplish this myself. Is anyone using a particular brand of powerline adapters with much success? Also, someone mentioned that there was an extra $25 charge for the DECA to connect to your broadband connection, but the CSR that I spoke to earlier in the week told me that it was included in the $99 and that even if I didn't care about On Demand, that I might as well go ahead and get it in case I would later decide to use it since it was included in the cost.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure on any of this, but I think the $99 will get you broadband connected, switched to SWiM and all receivers (on that SWiM) upgraded to DECA or a filter added when a receiver is not MRV capable. Additionally, I think H20s will be converted to H24s; D10s & D11s converted to D12s and R15s converted to R16s (for SWiM). I suspect that if you get a receiver swap that you will have a 2 yr commitment .. I think, that if you only get the SWiM & DECAs that you will have a 1 yr commitment.

All of this is from bits and pieces .. No one has specifically given me information here so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm not 100% sure on any of this, but I think the $99 will get you broadband connected, switched to SWiM and all receivers (on that SWiM) upgraded to DECA or a filter added when a receiver is not MRV capable. Additionally, I think H20s will be converted to H24s; D10s & D11s converted to D12s and R15s converted to R16s (for SWiM). I suspect that if you get a receiver swap that you will have a 2 yr commitment .. I think, that if you only get the SWiM & DECAs that you will have a 1 yr commitment.
> 
> All of this is from bits and pieces .. No one has specifically given me information here so take it with a grain of salt.


From what I've gathered, receivers that are swapped due to changing over to the SWiM, + the DECA upgrades, all fall under the 1 year commitment, "BUT" upgrading any of the receivers, SD to HD, or non DVRs to DVRs, would fall into the 2-year commitment, like any receiver upgrade.

Since this is so new, I'm sure all the CSRs are stil coming up to speed, as this has only been rolled out for less than a week and then in only four markets.
It is going to still take time for all the CSRs to have the correct information/training.


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> From what I've gathered, receivers that are swapped due to changing over to the SWiM, + the DECA upgrades, all fall under the 1 year commitment, "BUT" upgrading any of the receivers, SD to HD, or non DVRs to DVRs, would fall into the 2-year commitment, like any receiver upgrade.
> 
> Since this is so new, I'm sure all the CSRs are stil coming up to speed, as this has only been rolled out for less than a week and then in only four markets.
> It is going to still take time for all the CSRs to have the correct information/training.


Since I already have SWiM and compatible receivers, the only "upgrade" that I needed for my system is the DECA modules and the CSR told me that it required a 2 year agreement. I'm not saying you're wrong, just letting everyone know what I've been told.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

msoldan said:


> Since I already have SWiM and compatible receivers, the only "upgrade" that I needed for my system is the DECA modules and the CSR told me that it required a 2 year agreement. I'm not saying you're wrong, just letting everyone know what I've been told.


As I said there is a learning curve here for the CSRs.
Receiver upgrades are 2 years, but we have several/many posts here about the DECA upgrade and it being only 1 year.


----------



## funkyp56 (Feb 4, 2008)

I am sorry did I miss someone stating the monthly price for MRV, is there one? Since I have SWM and Ethernet runs in my house, will they require me to eventually get DECA? I have tested MRV in my house now and it works great BTW.


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

funkyp56 said:


> I am sorry did I miss someone stating the monthly price for MRV, is there one? Since I have SWM and Ethernet runs in my house, will they require me to eventually get DECA? I have tested MRV in my house now and it works great BTW.


It's my understanding that while its in beta, there is no fee. However, once it is released nationally, you will be required to pay a $3/month fee. You will not have to move to DECA though.


----------



## funkyp56 (Feb 4, 2008)

I guess I can't complain about 3 bucks :sure:


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

LameLefty said:


> Yes, you can. The FAQ answer is really not the best or easiest way to do it. Just hit stop and go to whatever other room you want, then find the program from the Playlist again and select RESUME. Works great.


I see they fixed the FAQ on pause and resume  

Oh, and per the MRV page you no longer "need" an HR24 or H24, like the page had said before.
Not that that is a surprise.

What do I need for Multi-Room DVR service? 
All you need is one HD DVR (models HR20 or newer) in one room and HD receivers (models H21 or newer) in your other rooms.​


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

Catching up on all the questions:



RAD said:


> What did they do to connect the DECA network to your broadband connection and if they did was there an extra charge for that?


They gave me a DECA adapter dedicated to the broadband connection, and hooked it up to a wireless adapter I already had. He asked if I had a coax connection near my router, but I don't.



The Merg said:


> Did you get any new receivers or just switch your current setup to SWM/DECA?
> 
> - Merg


They swapped out my D11 for a D12, because a D11 is not SWM compatible and a D12 is. I did not get a new receiver for either my HR20 or my HR21; they just added DECA.



msoldan said:


> Did they require a 2 year agreement with the upgrade?


I only had to accept a 1 year commitment.



Doug Brott said:


> I'm not 100% sure on any of this, but I think the $99 will get you broadband connected, switched to SWiM and all receivers (on that SWiM) upgraded to DECA or a filter added when a receiver is not MRV capable. Additionally, I think H20s will be converted to H24s; D10s & D11s converted to D12s and R15s converted to R16s (for SWiM). I suspect that if you get a receiver swap that you will have a 2 yr commitment .. I think, that if you only get the SWiM & DECAs that you will have a 1 yr commitment.
> 
> All of this is from bits and pieces .. No one has specifically given me information here so take it with a grain of salt.


This is exactly what happened to me, and I had a D11->D12 swap. I only had to accept a 1 year commitment.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jcloudm said:


> Catching up on all the questions:
> 
> They gave me a DECA adapter dedicated to the broadband connection, and hooked it up to a wireless adapter I already had. He asked if I had a coax connection near my router, but I don't.


Thanks for the answers. Did the installer offer to run a new coax line for that connection (which I think he was supposed to do) or did you say you didn't want that?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Latest word is:
If no receivers need to be swapped, there is no commitment.
DECAs don't look like they'll be able to be ordered by themselves, so only through the $99 upgrade for now.
The SWiM16 will be part of the $99 package.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The SWiM16 will be part of the $99 package.


That will make a lot of people happy.

- Merg


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Latest word is:
> If no receivers need to be swapped, there is no commitment.
> DECAs don't look like they'll be able to be ordered by themselves, so only through the $99 upgrade for now.
> The SWiM16 will be part of the $99 package.


Well, sign me up then!

It'll be a SWiM16 and 4 DECAs, thankyewveramuch, followed by me selling my two SWiM8's on the 'bay to recoup the cost.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

LameLefty said:


> Well, sign me up then!
> 
> It'll be a SWiM16 and 4 DECAs, thankyewveramuch, followed by me selling my two SWiM8's on the 'bay to recoup the cost.


I have to agree, SWM 16 and 4 DECA Adaptors for $99 sounds like a fair deal to me.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Latest word is:
> If no receivers need to be swapped, there is no commitment.
> DECAs don't look like they'll be able to be ordered by themselves, so only through the $99 upgrade for now.
> The SWiM16 will be part of the $99 package.


I guess this includes as many DECA dongles as needed? I would need 5, including internet connectivity, once I replace my last R15 with an HR20.

I will have enough tuners to get the SWiM16


----------



## DO4ISU (May 22, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what receivers are SWIM compatible.

I have a HR20-700, HR20-100, and HR22-100. Will any of these need upgraded to HR24?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

DO4ISU said:


> Can anyone tell me what receivers are SWIM compatible.
> 
> I have a HR20-700, HR20-100, and HR22-100. Will any of these need upgraded to HR24?


All HR2x are SWM capable.


----------



## DO4ISU (May 22, 2007)

So I would not need to upgrade to HR24 to get MRV. I am moving soon. When I move will they upgrade the receivers or just add the swim and deca at the new house for MRV?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

I do not have a router or modem, all I have is wireless internet, so my question is.
Will I be able to use the MRV, if so, what will I need to do?
Thanks to all that answers this question.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DO4ISU said:


> Can anyone tell me what receivers are SWIM compatible.
> 
> I have a HR20-700, HR20-100, and HR22-100. Will any of these need upgraded to HR24?


Those are all SWiM.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Bofurley said:


> I do not have a router or modem, all I have is wireless internet, so my question is.
> Will I be able to use the MRV, if so, what will I need to do?
> Thanks to all that answers this question.


DECA can be used for MRV without a broadband connection. You could probably use a wireless bridge to connect to your wireless service if you'd like. You'd need a broadband DECA with the ethernet port connected to a pre-configured wireless bridge. This bridge would be used for Internet services like Video on Demand and TV Apps.

Now, since your wireless is out of your control, you may want to just forgo the Internet connectivity .. Don't want the possibility of other people seeing your playlist  In that event, all you need is SWiM and DECA capable receivers. This will let all of your receivers see each other for MRV through the coax used for the sat signals.


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Latest word is:
> If no receivers need to be swapped, there is no commitment.
> DECAs don't look like they'll be able to be ordered by themselves, so only through the $99 upgrade for now.
> The SWiM16 will be part of the $99 package.


Is this inside information on no commitment or has something changed? I'm just trying to figure out if I need to keep calling back until I get a CSR that knows what the case really is or if this has changed since I called 2 days ago? Thanks.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Doug thank you very much for you very informative answer. You are right, I would rather not use the internet connectivity, but I do believe I would like to have the MRV.
Again, thank you very much.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

msoldan said:


> Is this inside information on no commitment or has something changed? I'm just trying to figure out if I need to keep calling back until I get a CSR that knows what the case really is or if this has changed since I called 2 days ago? Thanks.


I can't always give the source, but would say it comes from higher up than a CSR, so I'd either wait until they [CSRs] come up to speed, or call back and question it.


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> I can't always give the source, but would say it comes from higher up than a CSR, so I'd either wait until they [CSRs] come up to speed, or call back and question it.


Understandable. Thanks for the info.


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

msoldan said:


> Understandable. Thanks for the info.


One other question that I have is should I go ahead and have them upgrade me from SWiM 8 to SWiM 16 if they are offering it? I bought the SWiM 8 and installed it myself, but am wondering if for future-proofing reasons that I should have it upgraded too. Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not sure your average installer is going to have a SWM16 on the truck.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

msoldan said:


> One other question that I have is should I go ahead and have them upgrade me from SWiM 8 to SWiM 16 if they are offering it? I bought the SWiM 8 and installed it myself, but am wondering if for future-proofing reasons that I should have it upgraded too. Thanks.





Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm not sure your average installer is going to have a SWM16 on the truck.


I very much doubt "future proofing" will be an option, even when the SWiM16 is available, from DirecTV.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

msoldan said:


> One other question that I have is should I go ahead and have them upgrade me from SWiM 8 to SWiM 16 if they are offering it? I bought the SWiM 8 and installed it myself, but am wondering if for future-proofing reasons that I should have it upgraded too. Thanks.


They will not replace a SWiM8 with a SWiM16 just because you want to future proof. If you need 8 or less tuners, the 8 will stay, 9-16 then they will swap out for the 16.


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

RAD said:


> Thanks for the answers. Did the installer offer to run a new coax line for that connection (which I think he was supposed to do) or did you say you didn't want that?


He didn't need to. I already had two coax lines running to my HR-20 because I didn't have SWM. When he moved me to SWM, that became extra and he used that for the broadband DECA connection.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Am I right to assume that the HR24 and H24 box's that the installers opened up do NOT include the power deca inserter? 
This was talked about before but never confirmed fully. I ask b/c if you were to order a HR24 and H24 you wouldn't be able to use the DECA function without the power inserter. 
So in turn the only way to get DECA is to pay the 99fee unless they at some point allow the selling of DECA parts seperate. I say seperate b/c everyone's situation is different and some might need deca adapters/dongle's and some will also need the power inserter.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Am I right to assume that the HR24 and H24 box's that the installers opened up do NOT include the power deca inserter?
> This was talked about before but never confirmed fully. I ask b/c if you were to order a HR24 and H24 you wouldn't be able to use the DECA function without the power inserter.
> So in turn the only way to get DECA is to pay the 99fee unless they at some point allow the selling of DECA parts seperate. I say seperate b/c everyone's situation is different and some might need deca adapters/dongle's and some will also need the power inserter.


The power inserter is only needed on the DECA dongle that is used to connect to the router (or other part of the home ethernet network) for access to the internet and other non-DECA receivers.

DECA dongles for H21-23s and HR20-23s don't need power inserters, because they are powered by the box. The HR24s and H24s can use DECA without a dongle. However, you would not be able to access the internet or access other MRV enabled non-DECA connected boxes without the dongle and power inserter to connect to the router. I'm sure the dongle and power inserter would not be in the 24's boxes, but would be a separate item.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Am I right to assume that the HR24 and H24 box's that the installers opened up do NOT include the power deca inserter?
> This was talked about before but never confirmed fully. I ask b/c if you were to order a HR24 and H24 you wouldn't be able to use the DECA function without the power inserter.
> So in turn the only way to get DECA is to pay the 99fee unless they at some point allow the selling of DECA parts seperate. I say seperate b/c everyone's situation is different and some might need deca adapters/dongle's and some will also need the power inserter.


DECA is built in to the Hx24 boxes .. any power needed comes from the power cord for the Hx24.

The DECA dongles are powered by the receiver via the coax, so no dongles need power when connected to an H21, H23, HR20, HR21, HR22 or R22.

The only time a power inserter is needed is when using a DECA broadband connection. A power inserter will be provided for that purpose.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

DogLover said:


> The power inserter is only needed on the DECA dongle that is used to connect to the router (or other part of the home ethernet network) for access to the internet and other non-DECA receivers.
> 
> DECA dongles for H21-23s and HR20-23s don't need power inserters, because they are powered by the box. The HR24s and H24s can use DECA without a dongle. However, you would not be able to access the internet or access other MRV enabled non-DECA connected boxes without the dongle and power inserter to connect to the router. I'm sure the dongle and power inserter would not be in the 24's boxes, but would be a separate item.


Thank you for doing everything BUT answering my question btw.
It was not known in the H24 thread when asked, as Doug didn't even know the answer then and it was a possibility the power inserter was included in the 24 series box's. Without the power inserter you can't connect to the internet with the H24/HR24 box's via DECA which in turn makes them kind of useless having internal DECA and all. 
To be clear I am not tlaking about a power inserter for ever box I am speaking of the one and only one mentioned in the first look that goes between your router and a coax line.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> DECA is built in to the Hx24 boxes .. any power needed comes from the power cord for the Hx24.
> 
> The DECA dongles are powered by the receiver via the coax, so no dongles need power when connected to an H21, H23, HR20, HR21, HR22 or R22.
> 
> The only time a power inserter is needed is when using a DECA broadband connection. A power inserter will be provided for that purpose.


Musta worded my original post badly as I got two response's that dont really answer it.

I am only talking about the power inserter that is required for the broadband DECA connection. That is the piece of equipment that was speculated/not known if it was going to be included in the H24/HR24 box's. So if you ordered one from directv or picked up one at your local big box store it would or wouldn't have the power inserter included? 
I asked this here b/c some people have had the HR24/H24 installed already and typically the installer will bring the actual packaging box inside the home and open it up there. I'd assume someone would of seen if the power inserter was included in those box's or if he just had a bunch of them seperate on the truck like they do switches and such.

sorry for the confusion


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Musta worded my original post badly as I got two response's that dont really answer it.
> 
> I am only talking about the power inserter that is required for the broadband DECA connection. That is the piece of equipment that was speculated/not known if it was going to be included in the H24/HR24 box's. So if you ordered one from directv or picked up one at your local big box store it would or wouldn't have the power inserter included?
> I asked this here b/c some people have had the HR24/H24 installed already and typically the installer will bring the actual packaging box inside the home and open it up there. I'd assume someone would of seen if the power inserter was included in those box's or if he just had a bunch of them seperate on the truck like they do switches and such.
> ...


Nope, the DECA is a separate line item.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

jcloudm said:


> He didn't need to. I already had two coax lines running to my HR-20 because I didn't have SWM. When he moved me to SWM, that became extra and he used that for the broadband DECA connection.


I think I am confused a little. I thought that you only needed (1) run for the DECA and SWM line and that was one of the benefits. Am I mistaken?


----------



## Sherlocc (Sep 29, 2006)

I have:
1. HR22, 2xHR21, HR20, Sony Sat A1 (playing music), R22, and a HR10
2. 5 element dish
3. a 16x multiswitch
4. no SWMs
5. no DECAs
6. Gigabit Ethernet hardwired everywhere
7. 3 HD DVRs connected with MRV through their ethernet ports

In other words, I have a completely functioning MRV capability along with all this legacy hardware and no DECAs or SWMs.

Will I need any changes other than the rumored $3 per month fee when Beta ends in order to continue MRV along with all this legacy capability?

In other words - no upgrades at all, SWM, DECA, or anything else?

Thank you.


----------



## cheesedjdj (Jan 21, 2010)

jagrim said:


> I think I am confused a little. I thought that you only needed (1) run for the DECA and SWM line and that was one of the benefits. Am I mistaken?


Yes on all but the HR20. On the HR20 the dongle can only be powered through the sat-2 port instead of the sat-1 port like the rest of the receivers. So the video would go into swm/sat-1 and the dongle would go into sat 2. It talks about it in a bit more detail on page 6 of the first look.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170910


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

cheesedjdj said:


> Yes on all but the HR20. On the HR20 the dongle can only be powered through the sat-2 port instead of the sat-1 port like the rest of the receivers. So the video would go into swm/sat-1 and the dongle would go into sat 2. It talks about it in a bit more detail on page 6 of the first look.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170910


That's the HR20-100 that needs to do that, the HR20-700 can power it from sat 1 connection,

Actually what DirecTV is saying to do now is use a two way splitter for the HR20-100, connect the DECA to the one connection side of the splitter, the the power passthrough port to sat 2 on the HR20-100 and the other connection to the sat 1 on the HR20-100.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jcloudm said:


> He didn't need to. I already had two coax lines running to my HR-20 because I didn't have SWM. When he moved me to SWM, that became extra and he used that for the broadband DECA connection.





jagrim said:


> I think I am confused a little. I thought that you only needed (1) run for the DECA and SWM line and that was one of the benefits. Am I mistaken?


That is correct, what he used the 2nd line for was the seperate DECA that is used to connect the coax/DECA network to his existing ethernet network.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

RAD said:


> That is correct, what he used the 2nd line for was the seperate DECA that is used to connect the coax/DECA network to his existing ethernet network.


I'm still confused. I have 1 run from my SWM8 to the STB (HR20-100) nearest my router. All of my other STB's have 2 lines but the 2nd line is used for OTA. Can I diplex (SWM/DECA) the coax nearest my router in order to utilize the DECA cloud.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jagrim said:


> I'm still confused. I have 1 run from my SWM8 to the STB (HR20-100) nearest my router. All of my other STB's have 2 lines but the 2nd line is used for OTA. Can I diplex (SWM/DECA) the coax nearest my router in order to utilize the DECA cloud.


Since you can split SWiM feeds they could use a three way splitter, two feeds are used for the HR20-100 and it's DECA and one feed goes to the 2nd DECA that's used to connect to your ethernet network.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

RAD said:


> Since you can split SWiM feeds they could use a three way splitter, two feeds are used for the HR20-100 and it's DECA and one feed goes to the 2nd DECA that's used to connect to your ethernet network.


Thanks. That makes since. Now all I need are DECA dongles and a SWiM16 and my wishlist could be fulfilled.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Nope, the DECA is a separate line item.


Cool. Thanks VOS. 
Hopefully down the road they allow ordering the power inserter and even the dongles an option otherwise they will be just running their install crews into the ground with booked schedules of $99 DECA installs. Though prolly not a bad business decision as they will more than likely book 2x as much $$ as opposed to allowing people to order the stuff on there own
Also its deff for the better to have the install crews doing the installs at least start with, with it being a new technology used and all.


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> I can't always give the source, but would say it comes from higher up than a CSR, so I'd either wait until they [CSRs] come up to speed, or call back and question it.


I called last night and had much better luck with the CSR. He knew everything about the upgrade process and I ended up getting the $99 upgrade (for me that only includes the DECAs for 3 receivers) with the $49 installation charge and no commitment. Thanks VOS for the information.


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

RobertE said:


> They will not replace a SWiM8 with a SWiM16 just because you want to future proof. If you need 8 or less tuners, the 8 will stay, 9-16 then they will swap out for the 16.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Sherlocc (Sep 29, 2006)

My current configuration is:

1. HR22, 2xHR21, HR20, Sony Sat A1 (playing music), R22, and a HR10
2. 5 element dish
3. a 16x multiswitch
4. no SWMs
5. no DECAs
6. Gigabit Ethernet hardwired everywhere
7. 3 HD DVRs connected with MRV through their ethernet ports

In other words, I have a completely functioning MRV capability along with all this legacy hardware and no DECAs or SWMs.

*QUESTION:*

Will I need any changes other than the rumored $3 per month fee when Beta ends in order to continue MRV along with all this legacy capability?

In other words - no upgrades at all, SWM, DECA, or anything else?

Thank you.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Sherlocc said:


> My current configuration is:
> 
> 1. HR22, 2xHR21, HR20, Sony Sat A1 (playing music), R22, and a HR10
> 2. 5 element dish
> ...


If you are happy with the way everything works right now you will just have to add the $3/month MRV service. You could even hook up all 4 of your HR2x and the R22 and use them all.

If you wanted to switch to DECA and SWM I think they would have to swap out your A1 and HR10 for newer units, swap out your multiswitch for a SWM16, and add DECA dongles wherever needed. They should do that for $148 it sounds like.


----------



## Sherlocc (Sep 29, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> If you are happy with the way everything works right now you will just have to add the $3/month MRV service. You could even hook up all 4 of your HR2x and the R22 and use them all.
> 
> If you wanted to switch to DECA and SWM I think they would have to swap out your A1 and HR10 for newer units, swap out your multiswitch for a SWM16, and add DECA dongles wherever needed. They should do that for $148 it sounds like.


Beerstalker:

Thanks for the good news. I thought that was the case, but couldn't dig it out in all the talk about SWMs, DECAs, etc.

I am happy with what I have as I installed it all, so I knpw what it does and why it does it. I have redundant coax everywhere, so SWM capability is not important to me at this time. As throughput on the LAN is not an issue, I don't see any compelling reason to go through the hassle of an upgrade.

The only concern might be the future. Is there any reason to believe that I might miss out on some future features because I have a CAT6 based MRV "cloud" rather than a SWM/COAX/DECA based one?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I am in the same boat. I moved into the house I am currently living in last summer and installed 2 runs of RG6 Quad Shield, and one run of Cat6 to every room. I've got all my D* equipment run off SWM with one of the RG6s, an OTA antenna setup on the other RG6, and a gigabit network set up on the Cat6. MRV is working fine for me with my current setup, I see no reason to mess with it at all.

I haven't heard anything about those of us with Cat5/6 networks missing out on any new features yet. We just won't be able to count on D* troubleshooting our network if we have issues with MRV.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm not 100% sure on any of this, but I think the $99 will get you broadband connected, switched to SWiM and all receivers (on that SWiM) upgraded to DECA or a filter added when a receiver is not MRV capable. Additionally, I think H20s will be converted to H24s; D10s & D11s converted to D12s and R15s converted to R16s (for SWiM). I suspect that if you get a receiver swap that you will have a 2 yr commitment .. I think, that if you only get the SWiM & DECAs that you will have a 1 yr commitment.
> 
> All of this is from bits and pieces .. No one has specifically given me information here so take it with a grain of salt.





veryoldschool said:


> From what I've gathered, receivers that are swapped due to changing over to the SWiM, + the DECA upgrades, all fall under the 1 year commitment, "BUT" upgrading any of the receivers, SD to HD, or non DVRs to DVRs, would fall into the 2-year commitment, like any receiver upgrade.
> 
> Since this is so new, I'm sure all the CSRs are stil coming up to speed, as this has only been rolled out for less than a week and then in only four markets.
> It is going to still take time for all the CSRs to have the correct information/training.


So any idea how legacy DVR's will be treated? I have an HR23 and two non-leased DirecTivos. Everything is non-SWM, other than the HR23. I presume they would simply replace my LNB with a SWM-capable unit (probably cheaper than a SWM-8). So, for $99, will D* replace my DTivo boxes? If so, will they replace with a D12 or an R16? Are either of those MRV-capable? If not, will I have to purchase a lease upgrade to MRV-capable receivers?

For $99, that would be quite a deal. If I have to pay to upgrade my Tivo's, not so much.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

PHL said:


> So any idea how legacy DVR's will be treated? I have an HR23 and two non-leased DirecTivos. Everything is non-SWM, other than the HR23. I presume they would simply replace my LNB with a SWM-capable unit (probably cheaper than a SWM-8). So, for $99, will D* replace my DTivo boxes? If so, will they replace with a D12 or an R16? Are either of those MRV-capable? If not, will I have to purchase a lease upgrade to MRV-capable receivers?
> 
> For $99, that would be quite a deal. If I have to pay to upgrade my Tivo's, not so much.


Following Doug's post, the DTivo boxes would be upgraded to R16s (assuming you have SD DTivo boxes) so that they would be SWM compatible. They would not be MRV-capable (only HD receivers/DVR's are MRV-capable). I would also think that any receivers they replace for you will be leased and not owned at that point. That is just supposition though.

- Merg


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Only HD receivers are MRV capable, so, almost certainly you'd have to pay to upgrade any SD receivers to HD if you want them to MRV.


----------



## Sherlocc (Sep 29, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I am in the same boat. I moved into the house I am currently living in last summer and installed 2 runs of RG6 Quad Shield, and one run of Cat6 to every room. I've got all my D* equipment run off SWM with one of the RG6s, an OTA antenna setup on the other RG6, and a gigabit network set up on the Cat6. MRV is working fine for me with my current setup, I see no reason to mess with it at all.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about those of us with Cat5/6 networks missing out on any new features yet. We just won't be able to count on D* troubleshooting our network if we have issues with MRV.


Beerstalker:

Sounds like we are in the same boat.

I have been working with computer systems since 1959, through 1991 in operating systems development mostly, and then I retired young. What I am really good at is debugging. When I call a CSR from any vendor, it is with a very specific question that only the vendor can answer. I have 22 different devices hanging off my CAT6 network, computers, streaming devices, DirecTV receivers, lights, bluray, routers/switches, etc. So I am usually debugging something a lot of the time.

I need and get no debugging help from CSRs other than as I say, to answer a specific question about their equipment. Forums such as this one are far more helpful than vendor customer support. That is why I came here with my "specific question".

I also believe that "if it ain't broke, don't fix it", which is why I am happy with a CAT6 solution to this problem, rather than to tear up my DirectTV distribution for little if any gain.

Doesn't sound like there is any good reason to upgrade.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jim Manis (Nov 5, 2007)

I have 2 HR20's and an HR10-250. Any ideas how the HR10 will be handled in an MRV upgrade?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jim Manis said:


> I am curious as to how the HR10-250 will be swapped in an MRV upgrade


With the old MPEG-2 channels going away soon, "it would seem to me" they would fall into a receiver upgrade, outside of the DECA/SWiM upgrade, but I haven't heard anything for a fact.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jim Manis said:


> I have 2 HR20's and an HR10-250. Any ideas how the HR10 will be handled in an MRV upgrade?





veryoldschool said:


> With the old MPEG-2 channels going away soon, "it would seem to me" they would fall into a receiver upgrade, outside of the DECA/SWiM upgrade, but I haven't heard anything for a fact.


As VOS said, the old MPEG2 HD channels last day is 3/31/10, on 4/1/10 you won't be able to see any DBS HD channels on that HR10-250. Tune to channel 99 for info on how to get that HR10-250 upgraded to a HR2X receiver, that will fix your MRV problem.


----------



## Jim Manis (Nov 5, 2007)

have the hr10 connected to an SD television now, but I would like mrv in that bedroom. 
I already used a "free" upgrade previously to get my second HR20. I wonder what my chances are of getting another one.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jim Manis said:


> have the hr10 connected to an SD television now, but I would like mrv in that bedroom.
> I already used a "free" upgrade previously to get my second HR20. I wonder what my chances are of getting another one.


All you can do is call and ask, doesn't cost anything to check.


----------



## INTC (Dec 15, 2006)

I had my DECA install yesterday. What should have been a quick install turned into a 5 hour install. The work order instructions didn’t include the SWM install and the tech didn’t want to swap out my dish since it rained earlier. He changed my multi switch to a SWM 8 but he was unable to get the DECA working. He swapped out my SD receiver to a H24 and reformatted my HR21 causing me to lose all my recordings without notifying me until it was done but finally he got the DECA working between the two but my HR20 still didn’t have DECA working. He decided that my HR20 was bad and swapped it out for a HR24 even though I had MRV working between the HR20 and HR21 for awhile now. The broadband DECA unit he left sitting on the floor out in the open which was a trip hazard, I had to rewire it so it was hidden behind my TV stand. The tech asked if I had a network cable to connect the HR24 to my network, I didn’t think this was needed since I have a Broadband DECA unit but he said it was still needed. After all is done, I got a HR24 and H24 with no charge but I lost all my recordings and need to setup my season passes again.


----------



## PurdueGradMem (Sep 9, 2006)

I've been looking forward to fully supported MRV for some time now. I do have a couple of questions I am hoping you all can help with.

1. Is the non-DVR system (H24) a full receiver by itself? If I have a HR DVR + 1 H24 receiver, can I record 2 items on the DVR and watch a different non-recorded channel on the H24? There are other services such as ATT U-Verse that limit the unique feeds to what the DVR is capable of recording.

2. I noticed in the FAQ that if you have multiple DVRs the play list will be merged as a single view. Is there anything like this for the series manager as well? Will there be logic that manages two DVR series manager into a single view for the household?

Thanks - Purduegradmem


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

PurdueGradMem said:


> I've been looking forward to fully supported MRV for some time now. I do have a couple of questions I am hoping you all can help with.
> 
> 1. Is the non-DVR system (H24) a full receiver by itself? If I have a HR DVR + 1 H24 receiver, can I record 2 items on the DVR and watch a different non-recorded channel on the H24? There are other services such as ATT U-Verse that limit the unique feeds to what the DVR is capable of recording.
> 
> ...


You can watch live tv on any channel you want on the H24 while the DVR is recording 2 other channels. You can't pause or use trick play on live tv on it though. While the Lists are unified for networked DVRs, there is no unified Series Manager yet.


----------



## PurdueGradMem (Sep 9, 2006)

mikeny said:


> You can watch live tv on any channel you want on the H24 while the DVR is recording 2 other channels. You can't pause or use trick play on live tv on it though. While the Lists are unified for networked DVRs, there is no unified Series Manager yet.


Great news. This keeps all the current functionality and adds a stable MRV. Much better than any other MRV system on the market.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

PurdueGradMem said:


> Great news. This keeps all the current functionality and adds a stable MRV. Much better than any other MRV system on the market.


It really is a great system. Don't forget as well that the H2x receivers have an extra MRV function of scheduling a recording through it. It then prompts you to select which MRV/networked DVR you want to record to. Hopefully this functionality will come to the actual DVRs themselves.


----------



## OttOpotamus (Aug 29, 2007)

I live in Portland and ordered the MRV upgrade on 3/25. I am scheduled for an install on 4/02. Cost is $99 +$49 install. Since one of my tuners went out on my R10, I asked for a new HD DVR to replace it. They said that I was eligible for a $99 upgrade on the DVR, but when I looked at my order today, it showed as free. I called customer service again since I was originally charged $247 and they credited my account $99 for the HD DVR.:up: Unfortunately they cannot tell me if I will be receiving a HR24.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

OttOpotamus said:


> I live in Portland and ordered the MRV upgrade on 3/25. I am scheduled for an install on 4/02. Cost is $99 +$49 install. Since one of my tuners went out on my R10, I asked for a new HD DVR to replace it. They said that I was eligible for a $99 upgrade on the DVR, but when I looked at my order today, it showed as free. I called customer service again since I was originally charged $247 and they credited my account $99 for the HD DVR.:up: Unfortunately they cannot tell me if I will be receiving a HR24.


While they can't tell you, since you're going with the MRV and a new HD DVR, the odds are very good that the tech will install the HR24, since you're in the market and these are exactly for this type of install.


----------



## donyoop (Apr 6, 2007)

INTC said:


> ... The tech asked if I had a network cable to connect the HR24 to my network, I didn't think this was needed since I have a Broadband DECA unit but he said it was still needed. After all is done, I got a HR24 and H24 with no charge but I lost all my recordings and need to setup my season passes again.


I also had my DECA install yesterday. My configuration is an HR20-100 upstairs and an HR-21 downstairs (top shelf of an HT rack which made for a more interesting install). The install took 3 hours. About 30 minutes of that was finding and troubleshooting a bad splitter.

The tech that did my install also was not clear on how the internet could be introduced into the system. Based on the first look document published here at DBSTalk, and posts by Doug Brott, I was under the impression you could introduce the internet anywhere in the DECA cloud. The tech was claiming that he was trained that the introduction of the internet needs to be at the top of the tree just below the stop band filter and that we needed to route a coax through the wall to my router. The internet connection right at my HR20 is downstream of an ethernet switch connected to the router. I encouraged him to just take the HR-20 internet input and introduce it into the cloud using internet Ethernet to Coaxial DECA module, splitting it into the DECA cloud at the lowest branch in the tree. Both HD-DVRs immediately found the internet right away in the DECA cloud and I was able to download on demand content in both locations. No separate ethernet cable needed to go to either HD-DVR.

I believe I'm seeing a significant improvement in MRV performance over my 100 mbps Ethernet switched connection. My "acid" test, a Ciara performance from SNL, came through clean via the DECA cloud. Previously I had many compression breakups/artifacts with that particular clip. When I first opted into the MRV beta a few weeks ago the Ciara video image seemed soft on the other side of the network... HD-Lite like. I recall being disappointed about that. I am convinced that the image is sharper now. Forwarding & rewinding over the network also work much better now.

Now if they could just fix those audio breakups which started happening last fall...

Don


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

donyoop said:


> The tech that did my install also was not clear on how the internet could be introduced into the system. Based on the first look document published here at DBSTalk, and posts by Doug Brott, I was under the impression you could introduce the internet anywhere in the DECA cloud. The tech was claiming that he was trained that the introduction of the internet needs to be at the top of the tree just below the stop band filter and that we needed to route a coax through the wall to my router. The internet connection right at my HR20 is downstream of an ethernet switch connected to the router. I encouraged him to just take the HR-20 internet input and introduce it into the cloud using internet Ethernet to Coaxial DECA module, splitting it into the DECA cloud at the lowest branch in the tree. Both HD-DVRs immediately found the internet right away in the DECA cloud and I was able to download on demand content in both locations. No separate ethernet cable needed to go to either HD-DVR.


Hey, you just helped train the tech  Nice!

Sounds like you have two DECAs @ your HR20 .. one for the HR20 and one for the broadband. This should be just fine and was a good choice. Should only require a splitter at that location .. one output to each DECA.

In my particular case, it was most convenient to put the broadband DECA next to my router. But that will not always be the case. Glad you got it worked out nicely and glad to hear that you feel like MRV has improved.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

INTC said:


> I had my DECA install yesterday. What should have been a quick install turned into a 5 hour install. The work order instructions didn't include the SWM install and the tech didn't want to swap out my dish since it rained earlier. He changed my multi switch to a SWM 8 but he was unable to get the DECA working. He swapped out my SD receiver to a H24 and reformatted my HR21 causing me to lose all my recordings without notifying me until it was done but finally he got the DECA working between the two but my HR20 still didn't have DECA working. He decided that my HR20 was bad and swapped it out for a HR24 even though I had MRV working between the HR20 and HR21 for awhile now. The broadband DECA unit he left sitting on the floor out in the open which was a trip hazard, I had to rewire it so it was hidden behind my TV stand. The tech asked if I had a network cable to connect the HR24 to my network, I didn't think this was needed since I have a Broadband DECA unit but he said it was still needed. After all is done, I got a HR24 and H24 with no charge but I lost all my recordings and need to setup my season passes again.


Bummer on this .. Sounds like a bit of confusion on this process. While losing the programs is no fun, The 24s are a great consolation prize. In the long run you should be happy about that.


----------



## donyoop (Apr 6, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Hey, you just helped train the tech  Nice!
> 
> Sounds like you have two DECAs @ your HR20 .. one for the HR20 and one for the broadband. This should be just fine and was a good choice. Should only require a splitter at that location .. one output to each DECA.


Yes that is correct. There are two DECAs @ the HR-20. The tech was definitely aware of the special wiring for the HR20-100 where both sat inputs are needed to power the DECA. The DECA network freed up one coax line to the HR-20 which I hooked up to my antenna (the line was previously a diplex sat/antenna line).

I did learn an interesting tidbit. Since I had two coax lines going to the HR-21 as well (obvious for two tuners), the freed up line could be used for the SWM8 power inserter at the HR21 location. I didn't know the SWM8 power inserter could be placed downstream of the DECA stop band filter and a splitter. This provided a clean insertion of the SWM8 in my home run distribution box (I don't have AC power available there). Overall, I'm pleased with how clean of an install this was.

Don


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Just read through the last half dozen or so posts, and I started to think, the complaint about ethernet was that it was too hard to set up. Wow, stop band converters, deca cloud insertions points, dish replacement, 5 hour installs. ethernet set up is starting to look like a walk in the park.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> Just read through the last half dozen or so posts, and I started to think, the complaint about ethernet was that it was too hard to set up. Wow, stop band converters, deca cloud insertions points, dish replacement, 5 hour installs. ethernet set up is starting to look like a walk in the park.


I did the SWMLNB is less that half an hour.
I did the DECA in maybe 20 mins.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I would not be surprised to hear the installers have close to zero training on it.
any installers here that can verify or refute me?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> Just read through the last half dozen or so posts, and I started to think, the complaint about ethernet was that it was too hard to set up. Wow, stop band converters, deca cloud insertions points, dish replacement, 5 hour installs. ethernet set up is starting to look like a walk in the park.


Just think if the tech had to run twisted pair add connectors and make sure the router was both compatible and set up correctly. Don't make DECA sound hard.

If it's not yet SWiM, here are the steps:


Convert to SWiM - Tech should already know how to do this (but might not)
On HR20/21/22/23
unscrew the SWiM coax from STB, put into one end of DECA, screw remaining end back into STB
Connect short Ethernet from DECA to Ethernet port on HR20

On HR24 - Do nothing extra
Opt-in to beta or activate MRV

The last step is necessary regardless of DECA or Ethernet and that seems to be where some of the problem is with the techs at the moment.

Having done both, I can assure you that DECA is infinitely easier to set up than Ethernet. And this is when both connections are available @ the STB. If Ethernet isn't even available there it's even worse.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> Just read through the last half dozen or so posts, and I started to think, the complaint about ethernet was that it was too hard to set up. Wow, stop band converters, deca cloud insertions points, dish replacement, 5 hour installs. ethernet set up is starting to look like a walk in the park.


It really isn't that difficult. With no training whatsoever, I added an SWM8 to my setup some time ago - simple swap with existing switch, first step was to shut down receivers and then disconnect the cable from the non-swm connection on the HR2x's, then came the longest part of that job - rebooting the HR2x's. DECA was even easier and it probably took me maybe 15-20 minutes on that job, including moving all receivers to the SWM1 port and adding a couple of SWS4 splitters. Once the DECA network bridge is connected, it was just a matter of connecting the DECA adapters in-line at each receiver and swapping the existing ethernet cable from the wall with the ethernet cable from the DECA, they didn't know the difference.

Sounds like the 5hr job was done by one very confused tech.


----------



## jwparker (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a hr24 with the cisco adapter, a h23 with deca, an hr21 with deca, and a d12 with a bsf. Running all off of a swm module that is mrv (green) and swm splitter that is mrv (green). i am not in one of the beta markets and my 23 and hr21 do not have the correct software. Does anyone have any idea what the next window for the alpha test for the software is?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jwparker said:


> I have a hr24 with the cisco adapter, a h23 with deca, an hr21 with deca, and a d12 with a bsf. Running all off of a swm module that is mrv (green) and swm splitter that is mrv (green). i am not in one of the beta markets and my 23 and hr21 do not have the correct software. Does anyone have any idea what the next window for the alpha test for the software is?



What is a cisco adapter? 
The HR24 has DECA internal.
The HR21 should have the software.
The H23 is still rolling out so both versions are in the stream right now, but the new one is on a different TP so it can't be forced.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

jwparker said:


> I have a hr24 with the cisco adapter, a h23 with deca, an hr21 with deca, and a d12 with a bsf. Running all off of a swm module that is mrv (green) and swm splitter that is mrv (green). i am not in one of the beta markets and my 23 and hr21 do not have the correct software. Does anyone have any idea what the next window for the alpha test for the software is?


What software do you have? All boxes should have MRV capable software by now. Your H23 should have 0x43A8, while the HR21 should be 0x3A8. Do you have the Multi-Room option in the setup menu?

If for some reason you don't have software 0x43A8 / 0x3A8, they're in the stream right now (and should remain in the stream).


----------



## jwparker (Mar 29, 2010)

the cisco is just a gaming adapter that dtv is using for an easy connect to the internet. I could have left that out though because its not really my issue. the hr21 shows that it has the mrv, but it does not recognize the deca. the h23 does not show the mrv altogether and the deca shuts off before the receiver boots.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jwparker said:


> I have a hr24 with the cisco adapter, a h23 with deca, an hr21 with deca, and a d12 with a bsf. Running all off of a swm module that is mrv (green) and swm splitter that is mrv (green). i am not in one of the beta markets and my 23 and hr21 do not have the correct software. Does anyone have any idea what the next window for the alpha test for the software is?





veryoldschool said:


> What is a cisco adapter?
> The HR24 has DECA internal.
> The HR21 should have the software.
> The H23 is still rolling out so both versions are in the stream right now, but the new one is on a different TP so it can't be forced.


I'm guessing the "cisco adapter" is the broadband DECA and it plugs into his cisco router.

The H23-600 should update soon .. but it may not be updated yet.

The HR21 already supports MRV, you just need to opt-in using the menus Menu > Parental Fav's & Setup > System Setup > Multiroom

You may have to do this on the HR24 as well, BTW. All depends on whether or not the tech did it for you during the installation.

The D12 has a band stop filter to prevent network traffic from visiting the receiver. It will not support MRV.

The broadband DECA is used so that you can get video on demand, use DIRECTV2PC and MediaShare on your computers and for TV Apps. It is connected to your router so that it can "see" the Internet.

Sounds like from an installation you are set up correctly .. Now you just need to configure your receivers for MRV.

What I find most intriguing is that you said you are NOT in one of the test markets. How did you get the install done? :scratchin


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jwparker said:


> the cisco is just a gaming adapter that dtv is using for an easy connect to the internet. I could have left that out though because its not really my issue. the hr21 shows that it has the mrv, but it does not recognize the deca. the h23 does not show the mrv altogether and the deca shuts off before the receiver boots.


Is this connected to a separate DECA or is it connected to one of your receivers? You should NOT have anything plugged into the Ethernet port on the HR24 .. That will be a problem. If you do, unplug it and restart the HR24 so that it uses DECA (the Coax) rather than Ethernet (the gaming adapter).


----------



## jwparker (Mar 29, 2010)

i have went in and opt in on the 24 and the 21 and named both locations. you answered my main concern about the 23 not being mrv. i am assuming this is why the deca shuts off before the receiver boots up. i do not have a deca bb. im not 100% here, but with the cisco adapter and all receivers are mrv and communicating, they should be able to connect to the network off of the hr24's connection. my hr24 is connected now to the router through the cisco adapter.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

what you should have:
hr24 no network connection at all
hr21 deca adapter
hr23 deca adapter
and somewhere an extra deca attached to your broadband..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jwparker said:


> i have went in and opt in on the 24 and the 21 and named both locations. you answered my main concern about the 23 not being mrv. i am assuming this is why the deca shuts off before the receiver boots up. i do not have a deca bb. im not 100% here, but with the cisco adapter and all receivers are mrv and communicating, they should be able to connect to the network off of the hr24's connection. my hr24 is connected now to the router through the cisco adapter.


Here is your problem .. The HR24 will use either the Ethernet connection *OR* DECA .. It will not use both at the same time. If you want your HR21 & HR24 to see each other, you need to unplug the gaming adapter from the HR24 .. Restart the HR24 .. And then use MRV.

If you want to connect to the Internet, you need a broadband DECA connection. This doesn't have to be the special cosmetic version. It can be an extra DECA just like the ones attached to the HR21 & H23, but instead tapped into your home network.

The way you have it set up now will not work. The tech should have left you an extra DECA with a power inserter so that you can connect to your router.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jwparker said:


> i have went in and opt in on the 24 and the 21 and named both locations. you answered my main concern about the 23 not being mrv. i am assuming this is why the deca shuts off before the receiver boots up. i do not have a deca bb. im not 100% here, but with the cisco adapter and all receivers are mrv and communicating, they should be able to connect to the network off of the hr24's connection. my hr24 is connected now to the router through the cisco adapter.


Oh, and yes .. If your H23 doesn't have 0x43A8 firmware, then the DECA module will not power up properly and it will not work .. You'll have to wait for the software update on that receiver. If you were in one of the test markets, this probably wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jwparker (Mar 29, 2010)

i am going to try disconnecting the adapter just for the sake of the issue with the hr21 and the deca. i dont see why this would stop communication from the 475-625mhz on the coax, but its worth a shot. if this is my problem then i will need an additional line from my splitter to a deca bb at the modem. thanks for the advice.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jwparker said:


> i am going to try disconnecting the adapter just for the sake of the issue with the hr21 and the deca. i dont see why this would stop communication from the 475-625mhz on the coax, but its worth a shot. if this is my problem then i will need an additional line from my splitter to a deca bb at the modem. thanks for the advice.


Trust me .. this IS your problem. I know for a fact that you cannot use both Ethernet and DECA on the HR24 at the same time.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jwparker said:


> i have went in and opt in on the 24 and the 21 and named both locations. you answered my main concern about the 23 not being mrv. i am assuming this is why the deca shuts off before the receiver boots up. i do not have a deca bb. im not 100% here, but with the cisco adapter and all receivers are mrv and communicating, they should be able to connect to the network off of the hr24's connection. my hr24 is connected now to the router through the cisco adapter.





Doug Brott said:


> Oh, and yes .. If your H23 doesn't have 0x43A8 firmware, then the DECA module will not power up properly and it will not work .. You'll have to wait for the software update on that receiver. If you were in one of the test markets, this probably wouldn't be a problem.


You might want to try doing a forced software download on the H23 now, at least as of 11:56CDT today it looks like it's in the stream at the moment.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> You might want to try doing a forced software download on the H23 now, at least as of 11:56CDT today it looks like it's in the stream at the moment.


But that's TP 31 not TP 30


----------



## jwparker (Mar 29, 2010)

Kudos......and thanks......the built in deca on the 24 was not communicating with the deca on the HR21 because of the ethernet connection. now just waiting for 23 firmware. thanks alot guys.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> But that's TP 31 not TP 30


The TVApps monitor didn't show which TP and that's what I was looking at.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> The TVApps monitor didn't show which TP and that's what I was looking at.


Doug's site shows both currently in the stream, so I'd guess forcing would get the old version.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I can physically verify its TP31


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> I can physically verify its TP31


 we know your a space case but realy? :lol::hurah:


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

houskamp said:


> we know your a space case but realy? :lol::hurah:


yes really, I bumped d12 on my way by too


----------



## OttOpotamus (Aug 29, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> While they can't tell you, since you're going with the MRV and a new HD DVR, the odds are very good that the tech will install the HR24, since you're in the market and these are exactly for this type of install.


Had the install today. I did not get the HR24.:nono2: The installer said that they were being very careful about giving these out and tracking them carefully. He said that they are mainly going to new installs. I said that I thought that being a customer since 1998 would make me important enough to receive one, but all he could say was "You would think so." I received a HR23 instead to go with my existing HR20 & HR21.

Installer knew what he was doing but it still took ~3hrs total time for the install while using my existing wiring as much as possible. I wouldn't say it was slow... it just took that much time to do everything. I have only done minimal testing so far, but everything seems to be working well. Overall, I would say other than not getting a HR24 I'm happy with the install.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

I think I'll wait til the HR24 shows up in stores to get one, if that is the case.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

OttOpotamus said:


> Had the install today. I did not get the HR24.:nono2:


Too bad, I guess the stock of 24s isn't as much as it was last week.


----------



## vegasnv (Jul 5, 2008)

ShapeGSX said:


> I think I'll wait til the HR24 shows up in stores to get one, if that is the case.


That's my plan. The minute I can buy an HR24 at a local store I will grab it and my S-L-O-W HR-21 will soon be on it's way back to DTV.


----------



## OttOpotamus (Aug 29, 2007)

INTC said:


> I had my DECA install yesterday. What should have been a quick install turned into a 5 hour install. The work order instructions didn't include the SWM install and the tech didn't want to swap out my dish since it rained earlier. He changed my multi switch to a SWM 8 but he was unable to get the DECA working. He swapped out my SD receiver to a H24 and reformatted my HR21 causing me to lose all my recordings without notifying me until it was done but finally he got the DECA working between the two but my HR20 still didn't have DECA working. He decided that my HR20 was bad and swapped it out for a HR24 even though I had MRV working between the HR20 and HR21 for awhile now. The broadband DECA unit he left sitting on the floor out in the open which was a trip hazard, I had to rewire it so it was hidden behind my TV stand. The tech asked if I had a network cable to connect the HR24 to my network, I didn't think this was needed since I have a Broadband DECA unit but he said it was still needed. After all is done, I got a HR24 and H24 with no charge but I lost all my recordings and need to setup my season passes again.


I had my first issue now. I had issues with my FA Pro 750GB external HDD on my HR20 prior to the install. I thought that the HDD had just failed since I replaced it in the FA Pro enclosure with a 1TB and it worked. After about 2 weeks the 1TB wasn't working but I saw it was working when I connected it to my computer (didn't test the first HDD since it was years old). I purchased 2 Antec MX-1s since both drives were actually good. I had switched them a couple of times before the install without issue. After the install, I tried switching the 1TB to the 750GB so I could watch some of my older recordings and all recordings and season passes were gone. It seems that the HR20 reformated the drive. I put the 1TB back in and now it looks like it has been reformated as well since it has nothing. I removed the external drives and the internal drive still had the single recording that I had kept on it. I can't say for sure that it is related to the SW with MRV, but I wasn't having issues switching these drives prior to the install.


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

If this has already been covered, which it probably has, please forgive my asking again.

When I'm fortunate enough to get MRV in Utah, I wanted to ask one lingering question. I will be converting to a SWiM 8 and expect to have either my old HR21-200 and new HR24, or two HR24s in the DECA cloud. If I interject an internet connection into the cloud once through a DECA connection and the SWiM 8, will both Receivers be able to access on-demand services through the internet?

I appreciate any help someone might be able to give!!


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

utbronco said:


> If this has already been covered, which it probably has, please forgive my asking again.
> 
> When I'm fortunate enough to get MRV in Utah, I wanted to ask one lingering question. I will be converting to a SWiM 8 and expect to have either my old HR21-200 and new HR24, or two HR24s in the DECA cloud. If I interject an internet connection into the cloud once through a DECA connection and the SWiM 8, will both Receivers be able to access on-demand services through the internet?
> 
> I appreciate any help someone might be able to give!!


Once you "inject" your internet connection onto the DECA network (via DECA dongle) all DECA receivers will be able to access on demand.

P.S. If you are doing the MRV upgrade through D* you will likely get a SWMLnb and not a SWM8.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Yes, a internet connection on one receiver will work for all.


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank You for the help!! 

I just ordered an HR24 from Solid Signal, pretty good deal I would say. Then I hope when it is GA I can call my guy and order MRV along with an upgrade of my old HR21-200 to an HR24. Because of your help now I know I need the DECA Dongle for my Internet injection and I'll be set.

I'm even willing to tell my local Guy to come and practice on me so I can get a fast install of either the SWiM 8 or the LNB Change. Having two HR24s should make the work a lot easier for them!!

Thanks Again!!


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like Directv is taking orders for MRV which is now being called Whole Home DVR.

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10691293&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

utbronco said:


> Looks like Directv is taking orders for MRV which is now being called Whole Home DVR.
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10691293&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Called and have DECA/MRV/Whole Home DVR installation scheduled for Saturday. This will bring a lonely dvr in the spare bedroom into the network fold. (And also allow for two recordings at once since we only have one line in there.)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

utbronco said:


> Looks like Directv is taking orders for MRV which is now being called Whole Home DVR.


Yup .. we have a LOT of discussion going on here @ DBSTalk about this:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176749


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

I purchased an HR24 from Solid Signal, it's been delivered. I worked with the retention folks at DTV and am getting the Whole Home Network installed Monday afternoon. They said they are going to upgrade my HR21-200, what I wanted was for them to upgrade my HR21 to the HR24, no idea if that really will happen, no guarantee. I also have an older TiVO that has to stay for my spouse. Bottom line I should end up with two DVRs and an older TiVO. I know only the DVRs will be included in MRV. 

I hope they don't have to muck with my dish.

My Question is; Should they be able to install a SWiM8 without having to screw around with the dish?? Should the DTV installer most likely have the DECA dongle so that the internet can be injected into the DECA Cloud? I'm in Utah so the roll out is pretty new here.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

utbronco said:


> I purchased an HR24 from Solid Signal, it's been delivered. I worked with the retention folks at DTV and am getting the Whole Home Network installed Monday afternoon. They said they are going to upgrade my HR21-200, what I wanted was for them to upgrade my HR21 to the HR24, no idea if that really will happen, no guarantee. I also have an older TiVO that has to stay for my spouse. Bottom line I should end up with two DVRs and an older TiVO. I know only the DVRs will be included in MRV.
> 
> I hope they don't have to muck with my dish.
> 
> ...


HR21-200 will stay & the TiVo will go.
SWiM LNB more likely than SWiM8 and no legacy connections.
This doesn't sound like you'll end up with what you're planning.
Check with the installers first, because it would be up to them to "violate" the accepted install methods.


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

I could be in big trouble, my spouse would kill me if we lost the TiVO.

Do you think it would be worth trying to call a company I have used before who do installs for both Directv and Dish and see if they could come and install a SWiM8 before Directv gets here?

The Problem with losing the TiVO is that from our knowledge with the HD DVRs you can only have a recording list of 50. Right now the TiVO has about 95 on it. 

Thanks again for your help and insight!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

utbronco said:


> I could be in big trouble, my spouse would kill me if we lost the TiVO.
> 
> Do you think it would be worth trying to call a company I have used before who do installs for both Directv and Dish and see if they could come and install a SWiM8 before Directv gets here?
> 
> ...


TiVo gets no HD.
Once you have MRV, the 50 SL limit is kind of meaningless because I now have 3 DVRs with 150 SL limit [total] and can watch anything from anywhere.


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

I understand TiVO doesn't get HD but my Spouse has been using this TiVO for years and years. Has made it clear "Don't Muck With My TiVO". loves it and it is always so dependable and lastly knows how to use it.

Thanks for responding so quickly!!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I just ordered a HR24 500 from D* but it wasn't easy it took a few supervisors to get one but they are drop shipping me one and then I call to have it installed was about the only was going to get this box as everyone says it was the installer has so I am pretty happy although I wanted 2 but one will work for now and I'll get another down the road

Another 2 yr comittment on the way I guess


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Called to see what it would be for me to go from SD to HD and if desired to the MRV upgrade if I added another HD-DVR.

*HD Upgrade*
$49 - Labor
$19.95 - Shipping
Dish itself is free

*MRV Upgrade*
$99 - Upgrade (includes dish, DECA's plus additional DECA for Internet, SWiM)
$49 - Labor

They did throw some credits at me to upgrade to HD, so that is probably why the install prices are the full cost.

- Merg


----------



## dpiq (Apr 17, 2009)

utbronco said:


> I understand TiVO doesn't get HD but my Spouse has been using this TiVO for years and years. Has made it clear "Don't Muck With My TiVO". loves it and it is always so dependable and lastly knows how to use it.
> 
> Thanks for responding so quickly!!


When we added HD service last year, we added a dish rather than replace the existing nearly decade old system so our TiVos continued to function. It does mean installing twice as much hardware, including cables. But if the TiVo won't work with the new DirecTV equipment, you might have to do the same to keep it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

utbronco said:


> I hope they don't have to muck with my dish.
> 
> My Question is; Should they be able to install a SWiM8 without having to screw around with the dish?? Should the DTV installer most likely have the DECA dongle so that the internet can be injected into the DECA Cloud? I'm in Utah so the roll out is pretty new here.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


I just had the DECA/SWM Installed today and I only had to have the SWM16 Multiswitch installed but he did change out my LNB but he said that he didn't have to add a SWM LNB so I am confused but he added that you only need to have the SWM Multiswitch because it does the converstion for you and doesn't need the SWM LNB!!!


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

I hope it's all working great for you. I'm confused too but I have since talked with the local folks that do that install and she had my order with the SWiM8 added and said they still had some and that is what they will install. 

I'll let you know next week if they had to muck with my dish too, I'm hoping not.

Have a good one!!


----------



## lshank (May 20, 2010)

Hi,

Have you had any luck re-activating MRV with DirecTV?
I am like you and just want MRV re-activated without anything being installed since it was working fine during the beta stage. I called D but the Rep couldn't just re-activate it without scheduling the $99 install, etc.
We made need to wait for awhile when it becomes more mainstream OR call retention.

Any HELP is really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

richierich said:


> I just had the DECA/SWM Installed today and I only had to have the SWM16 Multiswitch installed but he did change out my LNB but he said that he didn't have to add a SWM LNB so I am confused but he added that you only need to have the SWM Multiswitch because it does the converstion for you and doesn't need the SWM LNB!!!


If you had a signal issue then that would prompt for a lnb swap. I had mid 90's on every sat except 99c which I had mid upper 80's and after a slight tweak of the dish and lnb swap I was mid 90's across the board. He told me 90's are what directv is requiring them to have signal wise on all sat's now.
Thats the only thing I could think of b/c I thought as long as you had one of the lnb's running 4lines the SWM16 or 8 would work with it fine.


----------



## dpiq (Apr 17, 2009)

lshank said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you had any luck re-activating MRV with DirecTV?
> I am like you and just want MRV re-activated without anything being installed since it was working fine during the beta stage. I called D but the Rep couldn't just re-activate it without scheduling the $99 install, etc.
> ...


Just today, we used the following procedure to keep MRV going:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177090

This procedure has been replaced with this one:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590

Before finding these specific instructions, we tried to explain our situation, being a beta tester, to the CSR but got nowhere.

Edit: Turns out the CSR might not have done the last step, enabling 'Whole House DVR Service'. I don't know if the problem is that we have 'Choice XTRA + HD DVR', which I have read elsewhere prevents our account from showing that we have 'HD Access'. Unfortunately, at some point today we lost MRV. I'm trying the new procedure, though the 2nd CSR we talked to today said most of the information in these forums is wrong.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

richierich said:


> I just had the DECA/SWM Installed today and I only had to have the SWM16 Multiswitch installed but he did change out my LNB but he said that he didn't have to add a SWM LNB so I am confused but he added that you only need to have the SWM Multiswitch because it does the converstion for you and doesn't need the SWM LNB!!!


If you have a SWM-LNB installed, you can only have up to 8 tuners. For those that have more than 8 tuners, a SWM-16 needs to be installed. It is also easy for techs to just replace your multi-switch with a SWM-8 if that is all you require as opposed to going onto your roof to replace the LNB.

- Merg


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

The Merg said:


> If you have a SWM-LNB installed, you can only have up to 8 tuners. For those that have more than 8 tuners, a SWM-16 needs to be installed. It is also easy for techs to just replace your multi-switch with a SWM-8 if that is all you require as opposed to going onto your roof to replace the LNB.
> 
> - Merg


Quick question...if you have a swmlnb, and decide to upgrade to OVER 8 ports, can you run 4 lines from the 4 port splitter to the 4 inputs on the SWM16, or do you need to downgrade the lnb to the non-swm lnb and run 4 separate feeds to the SWM16?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

lshank said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you had any luck re-activating MRV with DirecTV?
> I am like you and just want MRV re-activated without anything being installed since it was working fine during the beta stage. I called D but the Rep couldn't just re-activate it without scheduling the $99 install, etc.
> ...


Make sure you follow the instructions that are listed in Doug's signature, which at this time recommend that you use the e-mail system to have it done. Basically the biggest issue when calling was that the CSR's would go to the upgrade screen to enable MRV, which of course, is not what you want to do.



dpiq said:


> Just today, we used the following procedure to keep MRV going:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177090
> 
> This procedure has been replaced with this one:
> ...


In your case, you will need to have your package broken up first before you send off the e-mail request. This is so that when they get your e-mail request, they will be able to enable MRV since the system will see that you have HD service. Since breaking up your package will cost you $1/month more, most likely the CSR that gets your e-mail is not going to do that on their own if you haven't already taken care of it.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Quick question...if you have a swmlnb, and decide to upgrade to OVER 8 ports, can you run 4 lines from the 4 port splitter to the 4 inputs on the SWM16, or do you need to downgrade the lnb to the non-swm lnb and run 4 separate feeds to the SWM16?


Good question. I know that you can go from a regular LNB and split out to two SWM-8's, but I think that is done before the first SWM-8. Since the SWM-LNB is essentially a SWM-8, I'm not sure if you can create additional tuner spots that way. VOS or RobertE would probably be the people that could definitely answer that question.

My guess is that you would need to downgrade and then use the SWM-16.

- Merg


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Quick question...if you have a swmlnb, and decide to upgrade to OVER 8 ports, can you run 4 lines from the 4 port splitter to the 4 inputs on the SWM16, or do you need to downgrade the lnb to the non-swm lnb and run 4 separate feeds to the SWM16?


No.

You'd have to replace the LNB with a legacy LNB.

The SWiM LNB supports only 8 tuners period.


----------



## dpiq (Apr 17, 2009)

The Merg said:


> Make sure you follow the instructions that are listed in Doug's signature, which at this time recommend that you use the e-mail system to have it done. Basically the biggest issue when calling was that the CSR's would go to the upgrade screen to enable MRV, which of course, is not what you want to do.
> 
> In your case, you will need to have your package broken up first before you send off the e-mail request. This is so that when they get your e-mail request, they will be able to enable MRV since the system will see that you have HD service. Since breaking up your package will cost you $1/month more, most likely the CSR that gets your e-mail is not going to do that on their own if you haven't already taken care of it.
> 
> - Merg


Finally have MRV again over our own Ethernet. The final step was to break up our 'Choice XTRA + HD DVR' package, which DTV did in response to my e-mail authorizing them to do so if needed to get this done. These instructions do work: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

First off I want to thank all of the folks on this forum for the great discussions and for answering questions that would make someones head spin a year ago!!

MRV finally opened up for me in Utah and I had a great experience with DTV day before yesterday. I had already bought an HR24 from Solid Signal a couple of weeks ago and then I negotiated with DTV to upgrade my HR21-200 to a new HR24. The standard upgrade for MRV includes a new LNB but because I have an older TiVO I needed to go with a SWiM8. DTV said only if the shop doing the install had access to a SWiM8 could one be installed. Lucky for me they did have that device and when the two technicians showed up, Dave and Mike, they knew exactly what they were doing. Dave had experience and training on MRV but had not used a wireless adapter before for the internet injection with Deca dongle but was pleased that it worked so well and asked where he could get a few so he could have them available for those homes that don't have a nearby Eithernet connection but used a wireless router in their home. 

I couldn't be more pleased with my two new HR24s and with MRV and with on Demand. It all is working great!!!

I was fortunate enough to have a new Sharp 60" LED LCD delivered while the guys were here doing the DTV work. What an amazing sight, those new receivers working on this outstanding TV!!

I truly am a lucky guy!! :lol:

Thanks to all of you out there that prepared me for what ended up being a very good no hassle install!!!


----------

